# Trudeau unleashes Canadian Cossacks



## gipper

Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


----------



## Uncensored2008

And that's how fast a country can become a tyranny.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Poor horses.  I hope the ASPCA is after the little red piggies now, for this escapade endangering the animals.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

They suspended parliament


----------



## two_iron

Meanwhile the androgynous pajama boy watched from under his bed..... asking "what would daddy Fidel do?"


----------



## Mac-7

At least in Tinnamin Square the CCP ordered the communist tank not to run over the protester

but now the student, Premier Blackface, has exceeded the teacher when it comes to government brutality


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 603484


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........................

Irony, right?


----------



## MarathonMike

Uncensored2008 said:


> And that's how fast a country can become a tyranny.


America is on that slippery slope already.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


I admirer the forbearance of the protestors.  Hard not to start tearing cops apart limb from limb and beating on horses.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

MarathonMike said:


> America is on that slippery slope already.


Get ready.  It's time.

In fact, if you're not ready already, it's too late.  It's coming.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarathonMike said:


> America is on that slippery slope already.



Teetering on the edge.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.



In Canada, they are red.
Back over the red.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.



Heil Soros.


----------



## SweetSue92

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video



And now what is to become of Trudeau now?


----------



## occupied

Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SweetSue92 said:


> And now what is to become of Trudeau now?



President for life.


----------



## SweetSue92

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.



As ever you missed something important. Only YOUR protesters make a habit of burning, looting, and pillaging. Oh and throwing things at cops. Big difference.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.


You are such a simple-minded boy child.

 Everything in your childish world is reduced to "right" or "left", and if it is considered right, you simply support the opposite.

 Have you ever considered having some values or principles you follow instead of being just a mindless little prole who only knows what team he is on?


----------



## Manonthestreet

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.


Truckers werent shooting the Blue and burning down their stations


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

More proof that the Left hates freedom and loves tyranny.
The American Yellow Press is saying the word "freedom" is a white supremist word.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are such a simple-minded boy child.
> 
> Everything in your childish world is reduced to "right" or "left", and if it is considered right, you simply support the opposite.
> 
> Have you ever considered having some values or principles you follow instead of being just a mindless little prole who only knows what team he is on?


Oh hush. The guy was exactly right.

Right wingers all about complying with cops until the cops are on them.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

Manonthestreet said:


> Truckers werent shooting the Blue and burning down their stations


Nah just burning down apartment buildings, you're right, huge difference.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.


Same with George Floyd and many others


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Manonthestreet said:


> Truckers werent shooting the Blue and burning down their stations


He's too stupid to understand the meaning of a false equivalence, or why it is fallacious.  The same goes when it comes to the nature of a Tu Quoque fallacy.

All he knows is that to be a good little warrior, all he has to do is point his finger at what he perceives to be the other tribe.


----------



## Manonthestreet

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Nah just burning down apartment buildings, you're right, huge difference.


yeah right.......2 .caught on vid trying to set a fire......funny dont look like they got arrested......sorta similar to the Capitol provocateurs who never were arrested but were all over the videos


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Uncensored2008




----------



## Dogmaphobe

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> More proof that the Left hates freedom and loves tyranny.
> The American Yellow Press is saying the word "freedom" is a white supremist word.


What amazes me is how quickly this has all been accomplished.

 We look back at Germany in the 30s and wonder how people could all seemingly lose their minds in such a short time and go from the looseness of the Weimar era to the jackbooted Totalitarianism that followed.

Looking around this place at all these uneducated leftists who absolutely despise liberal values, now we know.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Oh hush. The guy was exactly right.
> 
> Right wingers all about complying with cops until the cops are on them.


Go team!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are such a simple-minded boy child.
> 
> Everything in your childish world is reduced to "right" or "left", and if it is considered right, you simply support the opposite.
> 
> Have you ever considered having some values or principles you follow instead of being just a mindless little prole who only knows what team he is on?


Like a two year old with a hammer.


----------



## two_iron

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> In Canada, they are red.
> Back over the red.


"Behead the red"

With snow shovels of course....


----------



## occupied

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are such a simple-minded boy child.
> 
> Everything in your childish world is reduced to "right" or "left", and if it is considered right, you simply support the opposite.
> 
> Have you ever considered having some values or principles you follow instead of being just a mindless little prole who only knows what team he is on?


I don't like these kind of tactics at all but just for this moment I am enjoying the karma as the same people who cheered every leftist beaten down in the street are in shock that they are subject to the same shit.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Remember when the Canadian Neil Young used to be for freedom and against tyranny?
The Vaxxers are real knuttjobs.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Remember when the Canadian Neil Young used to be for freedom and against tyranny?
> The Vaxxers are real knuttjobs.


They totally jumped the shark.  Better hope nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Remember when the Canadian Neil Young used to be for freedom and against tyranny?
> The Vaxxers are real knuttjobs.


How DARE anybody question the establishment!!


Especially when it forces people to inject unproven substance into their bodies


----------



## occupied

Dogmaphobe said:


> How DARE anybody question the establishment!!
> 
> 
> Especially when it forces people to inject unproven substance into their bodies


Questioning the establishment is fine but every leftist protestor knows they will kill you for disrupting commerce for too long. So far these people are getting off very lightly.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

occupied said:


> I don't like these kind of tactics at all but just for this moment I am enjoying the karma as the same people who cheered every leftist beaten down in the street are in shock that they are subject to the same shit.


Yes, exactly as I said.  You are too stupid to understand principles, and the only thing you know in this world is that you are on team "left".


----------



## occupied

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, exactly as I said.  You are too stupid to understand principles, and the only thing you know in this world is that you are on team "left".


This is very much a right and left thing since vaccine denial is the hill the far right has decided to die on.


----------



## Oddball

TheGreatSatan said:


> They suspended parliament


On purpose....Yesterday they were supposed to have the debate and vote on the "emergency powers" currently  being abused.

Castreau and his globalist commie henchman Chrystia Freeland are terrified that they wouldn't have been granted the powers by parliament.....They will go down as the greatest villans in Canadian history, and the RCMP will never recover from the reputation of being their Gestapo goon squad.


----------



## Oddball

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.


Having a bag of dicks for breakfast, fascist pig?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

occupied said:


> This is very much a right and left thing since vaccine denial is the hill the far right has decided to die on.


Yes, you support a totalitarian stare forcing people to inject unproven substances into their bodies.


  Why do you despise liberal principles? Is it simply because you are stupid and uneducated, or is there more to it than that?


----------



## occupied

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yes, you support a totalitarian stare forcing people to inject unproven substances into their bodies.
> 
> 
> Why do you despise liberal principles? Is it simply because you are stupid and uneducated, or is there more to it than that?


 This is simple contrarianism. It's the stupidest political issue the right ever cooked up.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

See the type of kids our school system produces when the goal is to indoctrinate instead of educate?


----------



## Oddball

occupied said:


> This is simple contrarianism. It's the stupidest political issue the right ever cooked up.


It's not contrarianism....It's exposing a fascist pig for the authoritarian swine he is.

Good job, Babe.


----------



## B. Kidd

Let us not forget that Sippy Cup called Trudeau telling him to crack down on the Truckers.


----------



## TheGreatSatan

B. Kidd said:


> Let us not forget that Sippy Cup called Trudeau telling him to crack down on the Truckers.


What you see in Canada the globalist plan to do to America.  I recommend Americans take money out of the bank and have a "just in case" fund.  Call it your "freedom stash"


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Oddball said:


> It's not contrarianism....It's exposing a fascist pig for the authoritarian swine he is.
> 
> Good job, Babe.


Its just dog whistle stuff.

The mainstream has conditioned him to react to the words "right wing" just as they have weaponized the term "racist".

They do this knowing full well that their target audience is uneducated, and so see only labels without having the slightest understanding of what the label means. It might as well be "poopoohead" with these children, because rhat represents the limitations of their ability to understand the world.


----------



## gipper

occupied said:


> This is very much a right and left thing since vaccine denial is the hill the far right has decided to die on.


Vaccine denial?  WTF. You approve of government forcing a vaccine on people even though it doesn’t prevent infection or transmission. Are you CRAZY?


----------



## gipper

Dogmaphobe said:


> Its just dog whistle stuff.
> 
> The mainstream has conditioned him to react to the words "right wing" just as they have weaponized the term "racist".
> 
> They do this knowing full well that their target audience is uneducated, and so see only labels without having the slightest understanding of what the label means. It might as well be "poopoohead" with these children, because rhat represents the limitations of their ability to understand the world.


He thinks Canadian truckers are Trumpers so he approves of government police state actions to take them out. How fucked up is that?


----------



## beagle9

Uncensored2008 said:


> And that's how fast a country can become a tyranny.


Yep, because all that coward Trudeau had to do is meet with the Canadians over their concerns about vaccine freedom of choice and the unconstitutional mandates born of fear and political postering.

We have plenty of unvaccinated and vaccinated employee's working at our company, and during the first rounds of COVID everyone was unvaxed, and they survived after a round of infection, and they all returned to work as productive employees. During the second rounds of COVID - Omicron etc, the vaccinated were affected mostly over the Christmas and New Year holiday's, and they also got over it and returned to work to be productive citizen's again. If anyone is afraid of the virus, they should mask up and wash their hands as a personal choice, but nobody fears each other, and no one forces or tells anyone what to do at our company or in our personal lives. Everyone gets along great, and no one tells anyone what to do. That's working out perfectly, and our company hasn't had hardly any loss in production nor has it had any loss in man power since the thing started over two years ago now.

Thank God I work for a company that has some common sense, and live in a state that has some common sense... Glad they follow the science, and don't just follow the loud and arrogant voices of irrational fears over this thing.

I can understand the protest across the world, because we have exactly what we had prior to world war two in the world, these want to be dictator's attempting to take Total control. Didn't end well then, and it won't end well again. People best brush up on their history.

Using a virus to take control is a new one, but the tactics are the same.

The Canadian protest would have worked better if the organizer's wouldn't have targeted the commerce of Canadian's in order to make their point. Turning the average Canadian that can't withstand the time period it might take to get results into an anti-protestor is not the way to get results. Having a beef with government should only involve protestor and government. The truck's and protestor's should have surrounded parliament with so many truck's, and thousand's of protestor's calling on their representatives to force Trudeau to step down before the protest would leave parliament. In the mean time Canadian families and workers are still moving about freely, helping their families, working, and supporting from behind the lines their fellow protesting citizen's for the cause that most Canadian's believe in.

Take Canada as say a battle ground, where as you have the directive which is to make Trudeau step down by peaceful means, and you have your rear support that is also supported by strategies that keep them strong, supportive, and diligently behind the cause. That's the way you run a protest. If you cause pain and suffering to come to your foundation's in which you stand upon, then you will lose that support because government forces can wait you and them (who are being hurt by the longevity of the protest) out.

The only way a protest works, is to go to the government for a redress of grievances by showing up by the thousand's upon a government mall that totally addresses government directly, and let it know those grievances, and demand change from that vantage point. MTCW.


----------



## beagle9

Oddball said:


> On purpose....Yesterday they were supposed to have the debate and vote on the "emergency powers" currently  being abused.
> 
> Castreau and his globalist commie henchman Chrystia Freeland are terrified that they wouldn't have been granted the powers by parliament.....They will go down ans the greatest villans in Canadian history, and the RCMP will never recover from the reputation of being their Gestapo goon squad.
> 
> View attachment 603521
> 
> View attachment 603522


Makes one wonder why someone like Trudeau doesn't understand these things, but here he is being a dictator over something simple as a mandate that violates the citizen's right's, and worse him listening to the world WOKIE'S that have already shown themselves to be highly unstable individual's. So what does that say about Trudeau ?


----------



## occupied

gipper said:


> Vaccine denial?  WTF. You approve of government forcing a vaccine on people even though it doesn’t prevent infection or transmission. Are you CRAZY?


I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates, so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates, so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.


Being fine with the government telling you to put a medicine into your body without your consent, opens up the door that has been closed for year's, and that door is the government making lab rats out of the gullible citizen's once again. You are a gullible citizen occupied. Funny you call yourself occupied as if that suggest that you are being politically occupied against your will by government, yet here you are all ready to just give in to their bull crap. Either you are a paid shill or you are just a simpleton occupying a space on a social media platform that just spews bull crap out of your mouth daily.


----------



## bravoactual

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video



You breaks the law, you pay the price.


----------



## beagle9

bravoactual said:


> You breaks the law, you pay the price.


Why didn't you slack ace's say that about the migrants when you leftist tried to accuse the border patrol of whipping and intimidating the migrants from horseback ??? They were law breakers right ? No it didn't work for your leftist agenda in Canada, so now you are all for it... What a frickin hypocrite.


----------



## occupied

beagle9 said:


> Being fine with the government telling you to put a medicine into your body without your consent, opens up the door that has been closed for year's, and that door is the government making lab rats out of the gullible citizen's once again. You are a gullible citizen occupied. Funny you call yourself occupied as if that suggest that you are being politically occupied against your will by government, yet here you are all ready to just give in to their bull crap. Either you are a paid shill or you are just a simpleton occupying a space on a social media platform that just spews bull crap out of your mouth daily.


The list of vaccinations I've had is as long as my arm. They hold no terror for me. If you feel there are chains on you it is only because you put them there


----------



## WEATHER53

The permitted policy  at this time is only blacks can block streets  and burn buildings  down or loot them.  This is because they are engaged in the emotion of venting.
Truckers are engaged in  what’s known as a protest which is currently hoaxed into being an insurrection. They are presenting facts which are taboo.


----------



## Mac-7

occupied said:


> The list of vaccinations I've had is as long as my arm. They hold no terror for me. If you feel there are chains on you it is only because you put them there


People used to complain that tje government took too long to approve new vaccines

and government used to demand extensive testing before a vaccine or any new drug was  released

now it just willy nilly toss it out there and see what happens and many people are leary of that


----------



## WEATHER53

Mac-7 said:


> People used to complain that tje government took too long to approve new vaccines
> 
> and government used to demand extensive testing before a vaccine or any new drug was  released
> 
> now it just willy nilly toss it out there and see what happens and many people are leary of that


Vaccine approvals usually come after 3-5 years of success with test subjects
We are the ongoing test subjects and so far not successful


----------



## JustAGuy1

occupied said:


> This is very much a right and left thing since vaccine denial is the hill the far right has decided to die on.



Die? Nope, just keep from letting assholes like you dictate anything to us.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

gipper said:


> He thinks Canadian truckers are Trumpers so he approves of government police state actions to take them out. How fucked up is that?


All these children know in this world is what team they are on and who their team leaders tell them to hate.


----------



## bravoactual

beagle9 said:


> Why didn't you slack ace's say that about the migrants when you leftist tried to accuse the border patrol of whipping and intimidating the migrants from horseback ??? They were law breakers right ? No it didn't work for your leftist agenda in Canada, so now you are all for it... What a frickin hypocrite.



NO, just like the Insurrectionists who broke the law on January 6th, this stupid fuck  broke the law.  She got what she deserved.  They were ordered to disperse and she did not.  Fuck her. 

*  FUCK BRANDON.  GO FUCKING DARWIN FUCK THE MASKHOLES, VAXASSES AND COVIDIOTS.  FUCK ALL THEM!!!!!!*


----------



## Lisa558

Leftists canonized a defiant and drug-addled street thug, naming streets after him and giving him a State Funeral.

But when an innocent woman is peacefully demonstrating, and gets trampled to death, they just say F her.


----------



## Oddball

Dogmaphobe said:


> Its just dog whistle stuff.
> 
> The mainstream has conditioned him to react to the words "right wing" just as they have weaponized the term "racist".
> 
> They do this knowing full well that their target audience is uneducated, and so see only labels without having the slightest understanding of what the label means. It might as well be "poopoohead" with these children, because rhat represents the limitations of their ability to understand the world.


l meant it literally....The left are the fascists pigs they accuse everyone else of being.


----------



## Oddball

bravoactual said:


> NO, just like the Insurrectionists who broke the law on January 6th, this stupid fuck  broke the law.  She got what she deserved.  They were ordered to disperse and she did not.  Fuck her.
> 
> *  FUCK BRANDON.  GO FUCKING DARWIN FUCK THE MASKHOLES, VAXASSES AND COVIDIOTS.  FUCK ALL THEM!!!!!!*


----------



## Oddball

beagle9 said:


> Being fine with the government telling you to put a medicine into your body without your consent, opens up the door that has been closed for year's, and that door is the government making lab rats out of the gullible citizen's once again. You are a gullible citizen occupied. Funny you call yourself occupied as if that suggest that you are being politically occupied against your will by government, yet here you are all ready to just give in to their bull crap. Either you are a paid shill or you are just a simpleton occupying a space on a social media platform that just spews bull crap out of your mouth daily.


It's definitely the latter.


----------



## Sunsettommy

bravoactual said:


> NO, just like the Insurrectionists who broke the law on January 6th, this stupid fuck  broke the law.  She got what she deserved.  They were ordered to disperse and she did not.  Fuck her.
> 
> *  FUCK BRANDON.  GO FUCKING DARWIN FUCK THE MASKHOLES, VAXASSES AND COVIDIOTS.  FUCK ALL THEM!!!!!!*



This is you who ignored hard evidence of no insurrection and the Canadian illegal use of their laws against the protesters.





Leftism is name for mental illness


----------



## occupied

Mac-7 said:


> People used to complain that tje government took too long to approve new vaccines
> 
> and government used to demand extensive testing before a vaccine or any new drug was  released
> 
> now it just willy nilly toss it out there and see what happens and many people are leary of that


The anti-vaxxers are seeing their time in the political sun coming to pass before too much longer. We're seeing the last gasp of a political trend that would be funny if it hadn't cost so many gullible lives. It was perhaps understandable to be hesitant at the start but it's been a year. Get a shot and move on to the next thing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Oddball said:


> l meant it literally....The left are the fascists pigs they accuse everyone else of being.


Oh, definitely.

Without a doubt.


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> The list of vaccinations I've had is as long as my arm. They hold no terror for me. If you feel there are chains on you it is only because you put them there


Don't take but one mistake occupied, so keep on rolling that dice brother. Just hope that you don't find out one day that you did something that you finally didn't need to do outside of government telling you that you had to do (regret over Vietnam comes to mind). 

Sounds like you need to break the chains occupied, because to some degree you've been programed to think in the ways that you do, so it's definitely understandable.


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.


The OLD LADY stomped by the horse is dead...........

Are you happy................

These protests have been Peaceful..........The Response NOT SO MUCH.........

Will you now piss on the old lady's grave.......hmmm


----------



## gipper

occupied said:


> I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates, so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.


That’s crazy. You’re not a stupid person.  How can you believe that shit?


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> I don't like these kind of tactics at all but just for this moment I am enjoying the karma as the same people who cheered every leftist beaten down in the street are in shock that they are subject to the same shit.


No comparison to Burn Loot and Murder here.  NONE.


----------



## gipper

bravoactual said:


> You breaks the law, you pay the price.


Yes the State knows best. Always do as you are told by the State!  You have much in common with Mussolini. 

“All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.”​


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates, so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.


I take a piss on the public health orders........Do something about it bitch.

lol


----------



## eagle1462010

bravoactual said:


> NO, just like the Insurrectionists who broke the law on January 6th, this stupid fuck  broke the law.  She got what she deserved.  They were ordered to disperse and she did not.  Fuck her.
> 
> *  FUCK BRANDON.  GO FUCKING DARWIN FUCK THE MASKHOLES, VAXASSES AND COVIDIOTS.  FUCK ALL THEM!!!!!!*


Heil Hitler troll


----------



## Oddball

gipper said:


> That’s crazy. You’re not a stupid person.  How can you believe that shit?


Because he is in fact a stupid person.

Occam's razor and all that.


----------



## gipper

occupied said:


> The anti-vaxxers are seeing their time in the political sun coming to pass before too much longer. We're seeing the last gasp of a political trend that would be funny if it hadn't cost so many gullible lives. It was perhaps understandable to be hesitant at the start but it's been a year. Get a shot and move on to the next thing.


You must work for big pharma. Because no one can be this stupid on purpose.


----------



## beagle9

WEATHER53 said:


> The permitted policy  at this time is only blacks can block streets  and burn buildings  down or loot them.  This is because they are engaged in the emotion of venting.
> Truckers are engaged in  what’s known as a protest which is currently hoaxed into being an insurrection. They are presenting facts which are taboo.


The hypocrisy is off the chain.... Just like bravocatal saying that hey if you break the law, then you get what you get concerning the mounted police trampling protestor's in Canada. I told him that hey those illegal migrants on the southern border were law breakers, but they were singing a different tune back then.... Wait, the Canadian protestor's are mostly white aren't they ? Starting to see a pattern here with the left.

Trample alledged law breaking whitey's, but don't you do anything to those brown skin law breaker's on the southern border like that, ohhhhhhhhh hell nooooo..

What is it with these leftist and their selective skin color rage in which gives one a pass to one color, but another color should get the gas chamber ??? I know, it's just that white folks must pay a price, and they'll decide when that price is paid, regardless of the wash out over the generation's that has taken place.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> The hypocrisy is off the chain.... Just like bravocatal saying that hey if you break the law, then you get what you get concerning the mounted police trampling protestor's in Canada. I told him that hey those illegal migrants on the southern border were law breakers, but they were singing a different tune back then.... Wait, the Canadian protestor's are mostly white aren't they ? Starting to see a pattern here with the left.
> 
> Trample alledged law breaking whitey's, but don't you do anything to those brown skin law breaker's on the southern border like that, ohhhhhhhhh hell nooooo..
> 
> What is it with these leftist and their selective skin color rage in which gives one a pass to one color, but another color should get the gas chamber ??? I know, it's just that white folks must pay a price, and they'll decide when that price is paid, regardless of the wash out over the generation's that has taken place.


Communist will break any law, use violence, use gov't as a weapon to gain power.  When they use it they will LIE and say it was justified for law and order or for your own good.

They are IMMORAL PEOPLE..........No ETHICS............NO HONOR.......aka human garbage to me.


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> The anti-vaxxers are seeing their time in the political sun coming to pass before too much longer. We're seeing the last gasp of a political trend that would be funny if it hadn't cost so many gullible lives. It was perhaps understandable to be hesitant at the start but it's been a year. Get a shot and move on to the next thing.


You sound like your boi Biden with your threat's. Undoubtedly the vaccines aren't working or this thing would have been over with already, but when the vaxed started getting sick afterwards, they needed someone or something to blame... Varients just like the flu change the formula's yearly, and a guess at a new deadly flu virus is then used to create a shot that hopefully will alert the body to build an immunity up if were to contact the virus. Most citizen's either don't get the virus because they have a healthy immune system or a natural immunity, and then doctor's suggest or give the shot's to the vulnerable. No one is forced, and no one has ever been forced in civilian population to take a shot as a preventive to something on a hypothetical notion, and it's going to remain that way.

What you leftist are doing or attempting to do is criminal. Period.


----------



## occupied

gipper said:


> You must work for big pharma. Because no one can be this stupid on purpose.


Stupid on purpose is still acting like this vaccine is an evil plot. Grow up.


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> Stupid on purpose is still acting like this vaccine is an evil plot. Grow up.


It's not a fucking vaccine.........I don't give a shit how you take it.  People like you have blood on your hands for supporting gov't who denied use of early treatments used all over the earth to line the pockets of vaccine makers.

I will NEVER BACK DOWN FROM THIS POINT........


----------



## Mac-7

occupied said:


> The anti-vaxxers are seeing their time in the political sun coming to pass before too much longer. We're seeing the last gasp of a political trend that would be funny if it hadn't cost so many gullible lives. It was perhaps understandable to be hesitant at the start but it's been a year. Get a shot and move on to the next thing.


I’m not sure the Mandates with Fangs crowd is going to give up so easy


----------



## occupied

eagle1462010 said:


> It's not a fucking vaccine.........I don't give a shit how you take it.  People like you have blood on your hands for supporting gov't who denied use of early treatments used all over the earth to line the pockets of vaccine makers.
> 
> I will NEVER BACK DOWN FROM THIS POINT........


Don't care.


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> Don't care.


Neither do I .........Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> Communist will break any law, use violence, use gov't as a weapon to gain power.  When they use it they will LIE and say it was justified for law and order or for your own good.
> 
> They are IMMORAL PEOPLE..........No ETHICS............NO HONOR.......aka human garbage to me.


The patterns are real, all any citizen has to do is open their eyes again. Wake up not woke up. The parent's at these school boards are finally awakened, and that hopefully is the beginning and not the end. We are at war within, and anyone who doesn't understand this is asleep at the wheel. Way to much has been revealed in all of this stuff, and if Trump did anything he outed the Agenda because he just didn't give a dam about what anybody thought. Yeah they are giving him hell, but he's got the majority on his side, and he's even bringing on new comers that didn't like him at first, but they've found that they hate what's going on now even worse.


----------



## bodecea

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


"Canadian Cossacks"......


----------



## bodecea

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 603484


Yep...the MAJORITY of Canadian truckers.   It still applies.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> The patterns are real, all any citizen has to do is open their eyes again. Wake up not woke up. The parent's at these school boards are finally awakened, and that hopefully is the beginning and not the end. We are at war within, and anyone who doesn't understand this is asleep at the wheel. Way to much has been revealed in all of this stuff, and if Trump did anything he outed the Agenda because he just didn't give a damned about what anybody thought. Yeah they are giving him hell, but he's got the majority on his side, and he's even bringing on new comers that didn't like him at first, but they've found that they hate what's going on now even worse.


Hopefully more see them for what they are...........where I'm at..........they have no power........most wouldn't piss on Biden or these idiots if they were on fire........but this is the Deep South were we have always been this way.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Uncensored2008 said:


> And that's how fast a country can become a tyranny.



  It was always there, in Canaduh, if not at the surface to easily be seen.

  Do not forget that as the United States was founded, in violent rebellion against a tyrant, Canaduh was founded in cowering and groveling before that very same tyrant.

  Canaduh's populace has long been peaceful and compliant, much too willing to surrender freedoms to their government.

  Canadians being pushed far enough to start pushing back is a very recent development, and it has exposed the tyranny that was always there.

  Perhaps, if the Canadian people are strong enough, they will finally advance their society to where ours was almost two and a half centuries ago, with regard to recognizing and upholding essential human rights.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheGreatSatan said:


> They suspended parliament



  Having a very hard time finding any credible news on this, but it sounds very ominous.

  I have to admit to not knowing much of how Canaduh's government is supposed to work, but surely it is in the Parliament that any representation of the people is to take place, and where the Prime Minister's power's are supposed to be held in check.  This seems to me like a step to a dictatorship.


----------



## occupied

Mac-7 said:


> I’m not sure the Mandates with Fangs crowd is going to give up so easy


Nothing in this life is sure but you will surely lose the war if you do not pick your battles wisely.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

MarathonMike said:


> America is on that slippery slope already.



  I sure hope that enough of my fellow Americans are paying attention to what is happening in Canaduh, and are sufficiently resolved that it will not be allowed to happen here.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I admirer the forbearance of the protestors.  Hard not to start tearing cops apart limb from limb and beating on horses.



  At this point, the line has been crossed when they would be fully justified in doing so.  In particular, the cop who trampled the old lady to death with his horse ought to wind up hanging from a tree.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.



  The government should have complied with the will and the rights of the people.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Bob Blaylock said:


> At this point, the line has been crossed when they would be fully justified in doing so.  In particular, the cop who trampled the old lady to death with his horse ought to wind up hanging from a tree.


Did she actually die?  I hadn't been able to confirm that.

But yeah.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Uncensored2008 said:


> President for life.



  May that life be very, very, very short.


----------



## beagle9

WEATHER53 said:


> Vaccine approvals usually come after 3-5 years of success with test subjects
> We are the ongoing test subjects and so far not successful


If it keeps people from dying, then bring on those stats big time is my thoughts, otherwise if it is so successful in that category then good, but is that even able to be analyzed now ? Because the virus has mutated into a less dangerous strain, where as yes the very vulnerable and compromised citizen might succumb to it still, but most if not all healthy citizens survive it either VAXED or unvaxed. 

Freedom of choice is paramount in the face of this thing, otherwise if scared then get vaxed, wear a mask, and do the distance thing, but attempting to make other's conform to one's fear is absolutely unexceptable. I'm old, and I wear a mask if I get into a tight situation with people I don't know, and I social distance also. I don't give a flying crap about what anybody thinks when I put a mask on, hell they know that I'm old and need protection. LOL.

I wouldn't be caught dead telling someone that they need to compromise their living standard's for me, and if I'm sick then I stay home instead of getting around people that aren't sick. It's simple really, but the leftist got their authoritarian feelings hurt, and we see what they turn into when that happens.

I said it before, and I'll keep saying it, that Biden is a threat to our nation's security in far more ways than the citizen's realize. Everyday he becomes more emboldened as the citizen's right's and freedom's crumble under his regime.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Manonthestreet said:


> PinktheFloyd88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Truckers werent shooting the Blue and burning down their stations
Click to expand...


  Nor looting and burning random businesses.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> More proof that the Left hates freedom and loves tyranny.
> The American Yellow Press is saying the word "freedom" is a white supremist word.



  How many times, recently, have we seen terms like _“Fascist”_ and _“Nazi”_ used as slurs against those who are explicitly fighting against excesses and abuses on the part of government?

  I know I've seen it pretty often, in connection with Canaduh's Tiananmen 2.0 event, but I am quite sure that's not the first I've seen of it.


----------



## Mac-7

occupied said:


> Nothing in this life is sure but you will surely lose the war if you do not pick your battles wisely.


Thats good advice

you should offer it to Tradeau, biden, fauci and all the baby hitlers in the deep blue states


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> No comparison to Burn Loot and Murder here.  NONE.


Read between the lines here, because what occupied is alluding to is the past racism that existed in the country over the year's, so when he speaks of the one's he hates getting what they have coming, he's alluding to reverse discrimination and such action's being justified now as a result. He's looking at all this with a bucket of popcorn in his hands.


----------



## skye

At this point, Canada is a totalitarian state.

Very disturbing situation.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheGreatSatan said:


> They totally jumped the shark.  Better hope nobody gets hurt.



  At least one old lady is reported to have died after being deliberately trampled by an RCMP horse.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

beagle9 said:


> Using a virus to take control is a new one, but the tactics are the same.



  Have you seen the movie V For Vendetta?  That was a major component of its plot, the use by a corrupt government of an artificially-created _“pandemic”_ as a vehicle to seize power.  I understand that was not an element in the literature on which the movie was based, and the movie was made long before COVID-1984, but having watched it some time just as the #CoronaHoax2020 was beginning to take root, it came across to me as prophetic.


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> Stupid on purpose is still acting like this vaccine is an evil plot. Grow up.


The evil plot is how you want to use it.


----------



## beagle9

Bob Blaylock said:


> At least one old lady is reported to have died after being deliberately trampled by an RCMP horse.


Trudeau lost when that happened or even before that, but he's probably to stupid to realize it.


----------



## occupied

Mac-7 said:


> Thats good advice
> 
> you should offer it to Tradeau, biden, fauci and all the baby hitlers on the deep blue states


It's like the right never knew the broad powers the government has to fight communicable disease. Do you really think this is some new power grab?


----------



## beagle9

Bob Blaylock said:


> Have you seen the movie V For Vendetta?  That was a major component of its plot, the use by a corrupt government of an artificially-created _“pandemic”_ as a vehicle to seize power.  I understand that was not an element in the literature on which the movie was based, and the movie was made long before COVID-1984, but having watched it some time just as the #CoronaHoax2020 was beginning to take root, it came across to me as prophetic.


It's wild how history even in fictional films somehow becomes a reality over time. It's like people throughout time are spiritually trying to warn us, otherwise by way of divine intervention holding the pens that occupy their hands, and Viola it comes to pass that we've seen this somewhere before.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

occupied said:


> I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates, so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.



  I'm on the fence about mandates for legitimate vaccines, that have been through the appropriate process for proving them to be safe and effective.

  This mRNA shit is something else entirely.  It has absolutely not been adequately proven to be either safe or effective, and the empirical data that are coming out seem to indicate that it is neither safe nor effective.  Nobody should be coerced or compelled to allow themselves to be injected with this dangerous shit, nor discriminated against for declining to do so.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bravoactual said:


> You breaks the law, you pay the price.



  Odd how that too often only seems to go in one direction.

  What price is there when government or the corrupt filth who infest it, break the law, and violate the rights of the very people that they are supposed to serve?


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> It's like the right never knew the broad powers the government has to fight communicable disease. Do you really think this is some new power grab?


Do you think that it can't be used for one ? In the infamous words out of Rhaum Emanuels mouth "never let a crisis go to waste".


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Mac-7 said:


> People used to complain that tje [sic] government took too long to approve new vaccines
> 
> and government used to demand extensive testing before a vaccine or any new drug was  released
> 
> now it just willy nilly toss it out there and see what happens and many people are leary [sic] of that



  The rules have not recently been changed.

  What has changed, recently, is that illegal and dangerous shortcuts have been taken to rush this mRNA shit to market prematurely, before it can be properly tested and vetted; and now, the growing empirical evidence against its safety and efficacy is being disregarded..


----------



## beagle9

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm on the fence about mandates for legitimate vaccines, that have been through the appropriate process for proving them to be safe and effective.
> 
> This mRNA shit is something else entirely.  It has absolutely not been adequately proven to be either safe or effective, and the empirical data that are coming out seem to indicate that it is otherwise.  Nobody should be coerced or compelled to allow themselves to be injected with this dangerous shit, nor discriminated against for declining to do so.


It's exactly why they ask for volunteers to participate in the studies, and even after that it's not forced on anyone because if the studies are good in there results, then people have absolutely no problem volunteering or getting them.


----------



## occupied

beagle9 said:


> Do you think that it can't be used for one ? In the infamous words out of Rhaum Emanuels mouth "never let a crisis go to waste".


It's fine. Enough people are getting vaccinated that your decision to needlessly risk death is finally becoming the personal choice many on the right always thought it was.


----------



## Mac-7

occupied said:


> It's like the right never knew the broad powers the government has to fight communicable disease. Do you really think this is some new power grab?


Government is doing a piss-poor job with those powers


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> It's fine. Enough people are getting vaccinated that your decision to needlessly risk death is finally becoming the personal choice many on the right always thought it was.


Hate to break it to you, but on the other hand no I won't..  You just keep guessing because this is fun.


----------



## beagle9

Mac-7 said:


> Government is doing a piss-poor job with those powers


Weaponizing them. Pegasus anyone ?


----------



## occupied

Mac-7 said:


> Government is doing a piss-poor job with those powers


The right was already primed to obstruct and sabotage  democrats about the time the vaccine came along. Democrats said get the vaccine. You people said fuck you and invented an entire rationalization not to get it. It's contrarianism and nothing more. But it's okay. We're getting on the downside of it in spite of the anti-vaxers. The pandemic as a political issue is just about over. What are you going to be insanely angry about next? Have they sent out a memo yet?


----------



## MisterBeale

occupied said:


> Questioning the establishment is fine but every leftist protestor knows they will kill you for disrupting commerce for too long. So far these people are getting off very lightly.


IOW?

You stand with the oligarchs and the bankers.

nice.


----------



## otto105

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


About fucking time.


----------



## occupied

MisterBeale said:


> IOW?
> 
> You stand with the oligarchs and the bankers.
> 
> nice.


That's just how it is when you are fighting the power. It's clear these people never learned the first thing about how to stage a mass protest or the consequences of costing the powers that be too much money. It's supposed to turn off before the authorities escalate. Because it didn't the protest will be counter-productive. None of their demands will be considered just because of the way they asked.


----------



## Batcat

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


I just noticed a picture of Trudeau on my TV and he is growing a beard, He is starting to look more and more like his dad Fidel Castro and is acting more and more like him too. 









						Nothing is Debunked! Author Reveals Fidel Castro IS in fact Justin Trudeau's Father
					

An author and Ph.D. grad is claiming that Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is the son of the late communist Cuban dictator Fidel Castro, adding that previous reports seeking to “debunk” the claim did no such thing. In the age of sloppy journalism, few authors are sloppier than those who...




					www.eutimes.net


----------



## Mac-7

occupied said:


> The right was already primed to obstruct and sabotage democrats about the time the vaccine came along.


Maybe they were tired of the draconian mandates that didnt go away after the vaccine was available


----------



## occupied

Mac-7 said:


> Maybe they were tired of the draconian mandates that didnt go away after the vaccine was available


Herd immunity. Remember that? Reach herd immunity and the pandemic is effectively over. Seems like a goal everyone could get behind. Not in Trump world. We may not reach herd immunity as a nation for quite some time. People are still clogging the emergency rooms. All of it is because the right thinks simply doing the opposite of what democrats want is good enough for a platform.


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> The right was already primed to obstruct and sabotage  democrats about the time the vaccine came along. Democrats said get the vaccine. You people said fuck you and invented an entire rationalization not to get it. It's contrarianism and nothing more. But it's okay. We're getting on the downside of it in spite of the anti-vaxers. The pandemic as a political issue is just about over. What are you going to be insanely angry about next? Have they sent out a memo yet?


Nice flip, but no one's buying your snake oil today.


----------



## beagle9

occupied said:


> Herd immunity. Remember that? Reach herd immunity and the pandemic is effectively over. Seems like a goal everyone could get behind. Not in Trump world. We may not reach herd immunity as a nation for quite some time. People are still clogging the emergency rooms. All of it is because the right thinks simply doing the opposite of what democrats want is good enough for a platform.


You thinking that only right wingers aren't getting the vaccine is freaking hilarious, and it shows just how much of a hack you are.. lol. 

What are they doing, posting democrat's at the hospital doors asking the sick what politics they believe in ????  ROTFLMBO.


----------



## beagle9

Mac-7 said:


> Maybe they were tired of the draconian mandates that didnt go away after the vaccine was available


Yep, that's when the Democrat's saw use in the mandates politically. If they can just hold on to election time, then maybe they'll pull it off again..


----------



## Uncensored2008

occupied said:


> I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates,



Of course, you're a fascist.



occupied said:


> so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.



Nope, just you Nazis.


----------



## occupied

beagle9 said:


> Nice flip, but no one's buying your snake oil today.


Not selling anything. The anti-vaxers are finally becoming a manageable threat to public safety and frankly no one cares if they all drop dead at this point. Everyone wants the pandemic over with already. All the anti-vaxers accomplished was to prolong the pandemic.


----------



## B. Kidd

bravoactual said:


> You breaks the law, you pay the price.



Unless you're a liberal!

There. You've been corrected again.
I grow tired of correcting your wayward simplistic ass!!


----------



## gipper

occupied said:


> Stupid on purpose is still acting like this vaccine is an evil plot. Grow up.


Why are you lying?  Where did I say it was an evil plot?  

Let’s just stick to the facts. Can you do that, without vomiting up your ridiculous partisan D bull shit?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

What we are now seeing out of Canaduh is a very vivid demonstration of why the Second Amendment is so important to us Americans.

  Do you think those cowardly RCMP would have trampled an old lady to death along with other members of that crowd, if they knew that the crowd was well-armed, and prepared to respond appropriately?


----------



## gipper

occupied said:


> It's like the right never knew the broad powers the government has to fight communicable disease. Do you really think this is some new power grab?


Lol. You are completely full of shit. Broad powers my ass.

We have the most expensive HC system in the world, yet our country has suffered more from this virus than any other. Third world nations have done better. Im certain this has never occurred to you. So much for the wonders of Big Pharma. 

You’re stuck on stupid, because you’re a radical D partisan.


----------



## occupied

Bob Blaylock said:


> What we are now seeing out of Canaduh is a very vivid demonstration of why the Second Amendment is so important to us Americans.
> 
> Do you think those cowardly RCMP would have trampled an old lady to death along with other members of that crowd, if they knew that the crowd was well-armed, and prepared to respond appropriately?


Police kill people at large mass protests either accidentally or on purpose all the time. Is this news to you? Do you think this is a game? It's risky being an agent of chaos. Every leftist that ever protested knew they could end up with an official beatdown or worse. I don't think this fact was sufficiently explained to these novices.


----------



## eagle1462010

beagle9 said:


> Read between the lines here, because what occupied is alluding to is the past racism that existed in the country over the year's, so when he speaks of the one's he hates getting what they have coming, he's alluding to reverse discrimination and such action's being justified now as a result. He's looking at all this with a bucket of popcorn in his hands.


I dont care.  I appreciate what you are saying.  I simply dont care anymore.

I see them for what they are.


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> Police kill people at large mass protests either accidentally or on purpose all the time. Is this news to you? Do you think this is a game? It's risky being an agent of chaos. Every leftist that ever protested knew they could end up with an official beatdown or worse. I don't think this fact was sufficiently explained to these novices.


Aka  They are amateurs because they dont use violence.  Your side does and always have used it


----------



## Mac-7

T


occupied said:


> Herd immunity. Remember that? Reach herd immunity and the pandemic is effectively over. Seems like a goal everyone could get behind. Not in Trump world. We may not reach herd immunity as a nation for quite some time. People are still clogging the emergency rooms. All of it is because the right thinks simply doing the opposite of what democrats want is good enough for a platform.


Its not a question partisans doing the opposite

The months from January to about June were pretty scary and the public was mostly ok with wearing masks, business and school closures

but then it became clear to most of us that the libs were drunk with power

while pelosi pranced around at her hair dresser in cal with no mask (against mandates)  a crazy liberal democrat county judge in Texas was throwing a salon owner in jail

if anyone is practicing knee-jerk its the libs


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> The right was already primed to obstruct and sabotage  democrats about the time the vaccine came along. Democrats said get the vaccine. You people said fuck you and invented an entire rationalization not to get it. It's contrarianism and nothing more. But it's okay. We're getting on the downside of it in spite of the anti-vaxers. The pandemic as a political issue is just about over. What are you going to be insanely angry about next? Have they sent out a memo yet?


Unabridged Lies.  The Vaccine is a fing joke


----------



## MisterBeale

occupied said:


> Everyone wants the pandemic over with already.


It IS over, that is the point.

The government just refuses to give up its extraordinary powers of control to track the data of every citizen in the nation.

It wants to be able to lock-down everyone at a moments notice, to control the economy with out the people having a say.


----------



## occupied

gipper said:


> Lol. You are completely full of shit. Broad powers my ass.
> 
> We have the most expensive HC system in the world, yet our country has suffered more from this virus than any other. Third world nations have done better. Im certain this has never occurred to you. So much for the wonders of Big Pharma.
> 
> You’re stuck on stupid, because you’re a radical D partisan.


We did worse because we move around like cockroaches and have the self-discipline of toddlers.


----------



## Death Angel

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.


These aren't violent protesters you idiot. The violence is being done TO THEM.

This will end badly for leftist democracies everywhere.   What ends badly for you will be great for the rest of us


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> We did worse because we move around like cockroaches and have the self-discipline of toddlers.


Early trestment worked all over the world.  We said go home with nothing, and if your oxygen level drops go to the hospital.  By then the cytokine storm was turning your lungs into hamburger meat.

This happened in unvaxxed and vaxxef.

$5 would have stopped 90% of it


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


They were just following orders.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

eagle1462010 said:


> Early trestment [sic] worked all over the world.  We said go home with nothing, and if your oxygen level drops go to the hospital.  By then the cytokine storm was turning your lungs into hamburger meat.
> 
> This happened in unvaxxed and vaxxef [sic].
> 
> *$5 would have stopped 90% of it*



  And that's 90% of the less than 1% that were ever going to turn serious in the first place.  The vast majority of COVID-1984 cases were never going to need any medical treatment at all, nothing more than the usual staying at home and resting that any cold/flu calls for.


----------



## gipper

occupied said:


> We did worse because we move around like cockroaches and have the self-discipline of toddlers.


Leave the thread if you’re going to post ignorance.


----------



## Turtlesoup

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


That's assault...it's attempted murder as well.   ONe horse kick especially from large muscular horses can easily cause permanent harm or death.   I grew up on a farm with horses---you don't fuck around with them.


----------



## gipper

eagle1462010 said:


> Unabridged Lies.  The Vaccine is a fing joke


He thinks supporting the vaccines, criticizing the non-vaxxed, and supporting authoritarian government actions somehow proves he’s a good little anti-Trumper.


----------



## occupied

gipper said:


> Leave the thread if you’re going to post ignorance.


A high level of community spread obviously means people are not staying home and keeping their germs to themselves.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

occupied said:


> The right was already primed to obstruct and sabotage  democrats about the time the vaccine came along. Democrats said get the vaccine. You people said fuck you and invented an entire rationalization not to get it. It's contrarianism and nothing more. But it's okay. We're getting on the downside of it in spite of the anti-vaxers. The pandemic as a political issue is just about over. What are you going to be insanely angry about next? Have they sent out a memo yet?


People weren't saying "fuck you" until we found out that they lied about the vaccines, the masks, all of it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> People weren't saying "fuck you" until we found out that they lied about the vaccines, the masks, all of it.



  Some of us knew that they were lying, right from the very beginning.  As soon as they started telling us to wear masks to stop the spread of a virus, I put an N95 under my microscope and saw for myself that it had zero chance of stopping the spread of any virus.


----------



## occupied

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> People weren't saying "fuck you" until we found out that they lied about the vaccines, the masks, all of it.


The way I saw it the already existing and much loathed anti-vax movement just stepped up and seized the moment. They already had the websites, the fake experts and the network ready to relaunch itself for far right consumption before the vaccine ever went into a single arm.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## bravoactual

B. Kidd said:


> Unless you're a liberal!
> 
> There. You've been corrected again.
> I grow tired of correcting your wayward simplistic ass!!



Unless your lowlife, belly crawling, suck shit fucking CON. 

Insurrectionists broke the law, they go to jail.

Canadian Fuckers broke the law, they go to jail, and if they resist then they get what they deserve

*MOTHER FUCK THAT FUCKING BRANDON.

GO DARWIN.  FUCK EVERY LAST SINGLE COVIDIOT, MASKHOLE AND VAXASS.  FUCK THEM AND MAY THEY DIE IN FUCKING AGONY.

GO DARWIN!!!*


eagle1462010 said:


> I dont care.  I appreciate what you are saying.  I simply dont care anymore.
> 
> I see them for what they are.



*FUCK ALL YOU MOTHER FUCKING, SHIT SUCKING, YELLOW BELLY FUCK WAD COVIDIOTS, MASKHOLE AND VAXASSES.

THEY WERE ORDERED TO DISPERSE, THEY DID NOT.  FUCK THEM.

JUST THINK IS WAS A BLM WHAT YOU WOULD BE SAYING RIGHT FUCKING ASS FUCKING HOLE.

MOTHER FUCK FUCKING BRANDON

GO FUCKING DARWIN.*


----------



## gipper

occupied said:


> A high level of community spread obviously means people are not staying home and keeping their germs to themselves.


Me too. I’m traveling the country and doing whatever I want. 

…but you stay home hiding under your bed shaking in fear.

Covid is coming…Covid is coming. RUN!!!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

bravoactual said:


> NO, just like the Insurrectionists who broke the law on January 6th, this stupid fuck  broke the law.  She got what she deserved.  They were ordered to disperse and she did not.  Fuck her.
> 
> *  FUCK BRANDON.  GO FUCKING DARWIN FUCK THE MASKHOLES, VAXASSES AND COVIDIOTS.  FUCK ALL THEM!!!!!!*


I bet you are very disappointed that you were not born many decades earlier so you could have partaken in the German experience in the 1930s and early 40s.


----------



## ClaireH

Oddball said:


> View attachment 603700


Almost a total switch up, socially speaking. Bizarre. People who died even just 10 years ago would not even believe it.


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> As ever you missed something important. Only YOUR protesters make a habit of burning, looting, and pillaging. Oh and throwing things at cops. Big difference.


Untrue.  Your protesters put lie to that on January 6th.


----------



## eagle1462010

bravoactual said:


> Unless your lowlife, belly crawling, suck shit fucking CON.
> 
> Insurrectionists broke the law, they go to jail.
> 
> Canadian Fuckers broke the law, they go to jail, and if they resist then they get what they deserve
> 
> *MOTHER FUCK THAT FUCKING BRANDON.
> 
> GO DARWIN.  FUCK EVERY LAST SINGLE COVIDIOT, MASKHOLE AND VAXASS.  FUCK THEM AND MAY THEY DIE IN FUCKING AGONY.
> 
> GO DARWIN!!!
> 
> 
> FUCK ALL YOU MOTHER FUCKING, SHIT SUCKING, YELLOW BELLY FUCK WAD COVIDIOTS, MASKHOLE AND VAXASSES.
> 
> THEY WERE ORDERED TO DISPERSE, THEY DID NOT.  FUCK THEM.
> 
> JUST THINK IS WAS A BLM WHAT YOU WOULD BE SAYING RIGHT FUCKING ASS FUCKING HOLE.
> 
> MOTHER FUCK FUCKING BRANDON
> 
> GO FUCKING DARWIN.*


More Fear porn


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Y


occupied said:


> The way I saw it the already existing and much loathed anti-vax movement just stepped up and seized the moment. They already had the websites, the fake experts and the network ready to relaunch itself for far right consumption before the vaccine ever went into a single arm.


Ou saw what you want to see and ignored the facts.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Coyote said:


> Untrue.  Your protesters put lie to that on January 6th.


The 6 Jan protestors looted and burned?  I musta missed that.  You got some photos?


----------



## Coyote

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The 6 Jan protestors looted and burned?  I musta missed that.  You got some photos?


There plenty of looting.  They didn’t burn but smeared feces on the walls instead.  But, hey…it was all “legitimate political discourse”.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Coyote said:


> There plenty of looting.  They didn’t burn but smeared feces on the walls instead.  But, hey…it was all “legitimate political discourse”.


Ok, no burning.  What was looted?  Obviously there was no private property damaged, or stolen.


----------



## Coyote

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Ok, no burning.  What was looted?  Obviously there was no private property damaged, or stolen.


I had no idea “looting” was defined by “private property”.  That seems to be a new definition you guys came up with to avoid calling it looting.


----------



## skews13

Manonthestreet said:


> Truckers werent shooting the Blue and burning down their stations



No, they were just defacing public property, shitting in peoples yards, and blocking commerce to the tune of $300 million a day.

Who's going to pay for that?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Coyote said:


> I had no idea “looting” was defined by “private property”.  That seems to be a new definition you guys came up with to avoid calling it looting.


I'm not saying it is.  Sorry you took it that way 

But, again.  What was looted?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

skews13 said:


> No, they were just defacing public property, shitting in peoples yards, and blocking commerce to the tune of $300 million a day.
> 
> Who's going to pay for that?


Ok, let's see your source for defacing public (or private) property and shitting in people's yards.

Who's going to pay for the damage Biden has done to the economy?


----------



## Manonthestreet

skews13 said:


> No, they were just defacing public property, shitting in peoples yards, and blocking commerce to the tune of $300 million a day.
> 
> Who's going to pay for that?


All lies except the traffic which libs have done so STFU


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Manonthestreet said:


> All lies except the traffic which libs have done so STFU


That claim about shitting in people's yards is fucking hilarious...lol


----------



## Oddball

bravoactual said:


> Unless your lowlife, belly crawling, suck shit fucking CON.
> 
> Insurrectionists broke the law, they go to jail.
> 
> Canadian Fuckers broke the law, they go to jail, and if they resist then they get what they deserve
> 
> *MOTHER FUCK THAT FUCKING BRANDON.
> 
> GO DARWIN.  FUCK EVERY LAST SINGLE COVIDIOT, MASKHOLE AND VAXASS.  FUCK THEM AND MAY THEY DIE IN FUCKING AGONY.
> 
> GO DARWIN!!!
> 
> 
> FUCK ALL YOU MOTHER FUCKING, SHIT SUCKING, YELLOW BELLY FUCK WAD COVIDIOTS, MASKHOLE AND VAXASSES.
> 
> THEY WERE ORDERED TO DISPERSE, THEY DID NOT.  FUCK THEM.
> 
> JUST THINK IS WAS A BLM WHAT YOU WOULD BE SAYING RIGHT FUCKING ASS FUCKING HOLE.
> 
> MOTHER FUCK FUCKING BRANDON
> 
> GO FUCKING DARWIN.*


----------



## Oddball

Manonthestreet said:


> All lies except the traffic which libs have done so STFU


The traffic was slowed and only the intersection in front of parliament was blocked...skews would have nothing to say if he couldn't lie.


----------



## blackhawk

Interesting how the left lost their shit when mounted border patrol agents where accused of whipping illegal immigrants and Trump had police clear a park where rioters had set a church on fire. Now before I hear the you don’t support the police BS remember the truckers in Canada did not attack any innocent bystanders or the police nor did they riot loot any businesses or burn down any buildings like we saw through 2020 here which the left seemed good with.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> Untrue.  Your protesters put lie to that on January 6th.



  I reject the lie that whatever happened on 06 January 2021, that it is at all representative of mainstream conservatives, Republicans, Trump supporters, or whatever other mainstream groups you *LI*bt*AR*d filth want to try to pin it on.  I have no idea who was really behind it, or for what purpose, but I do know, without any doubt, that the vast majority of what we have been told about it are lies.  In any event, whatever it was, it was not my side that did it, and it's not anything that my side would support or defend.

  That said, I have to ask this:  How many businesses were looted and burned by the perpetrators of whatever happened that day?  How many people assaulted or murdered?  How much property damage done?

  Whatever it was, it was nothing compared to the _Black *LIES* Matter_ riots that your side openly supported and encouraged.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Ok, no burning.  What was looted?  Obviously there was no private property damaged, or stolen.


I think Nancy had somebody drink one of her beers

Of course, those who are criminally insane see no difference between that and burning down a billion dollar's worth of innocent people's private property.


----------



## Leo123

Coyote said:


> I had no idea “looting” was defined by “private property”.  That seems to be a new definition you guys came up with to avoid calling it looting.


You stand corrected: "Loot"  1. Private property taken from an enemy in war.  
​


----------



## Oddball

Dogmaphobe said:


> I think Nancy had somebody drink one of her beers
> 
> Of course, those who are criminally insane see no difference between that and burning down a billion dollar's worth of innocent people's private property.


The moral relativism is the height of intellectual cowardice.


----------



## Coyote

Leo123 said:


> You stand corrected: "Loot"  1. Private property taken from an enemy in war.
> ​



No correction was needed.





__





						Oxford Languages and Google - English | Oxford Languages
					

Google’s English dictionary is provided by Oxford Languages. Oxford Languages is the world’s leading dictionary publisher, with over 150 years of experience creating and delivering authoritative dictionaries globally in more than 50 languages.



					languages.oup.com
				




loot


steal goods from (a place), typically during a war or riot.
"desperate residents looted shops for food and water"


steal (goods) in a war, riot, etc.
"tons of food aid awaiting distribution had been looted"


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Languages and Google - English | Oxford Languages
> 
> 
> Google’s English dictionary is provided by Oxford Languages. Oxford Languages is the world’s leading dictionary publisher, with over 150 years of experience creating and delivering authoritative dictionaries globally in more than 50 languages.
> 
> 
> 
> languages.oup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loot
> 
> 
> steal goods from (a place), typically during a war or riot.
> "desperate residents looted shops for food and water"
> 
> 
> steal (goods) in a war, riot, etc.
> "tons of food aid awaiting distribution had been looted"


Burn Loot and Murder did those things.  Canada they honked horns.  No comparison.  The left has no leg to stand on.


----------



## Foolardi

gipper said:


> Protesters trampled by Trudeau’s Cossack mounted police.
> Canada blockade turns violent as police horses 'trample civilians' in disturbing video


Eventually this is all gonna coming crashing down.Obviously whatever
  Police goon squad was assembled will have to answer to the Canadian
   populace.In one way or another this sort of Third Reich action or
  Stormtrooper mindset will have to be answered to.
    Hitler learned it the hard way.As did his Goon squads that 
  sought shelter in South America.


----------



## Coyote

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I'm not saying it is.  Sorry you took it that way
> 
> But, again.  What was looted?











						Pro-Trump mob caught  looting items during Capitol building siege
					

Shocking images showed the pro-President Trump mob that invaded the US Capitol ransacking its historic decor — grabbing everything from a podium to chairs. After storming the legislative home…




					nypost.com


----------



## Foolardi

Coyote said:


> No correction was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Languages and Google - English | Oxford Languages
> 
> 
> Google’s English dictionary is provided by Oxford Languages. Oxford Languages is the world’s leading dictionary publisher, with over 150 years of experience creating and delivering authoritative dictionaries globally in more than 50 languages.
> 
> 
> 
> languages.oup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loot
> 
> 
> steal goods from (a place), typically during a war or riot.
> "desperate residents looted shops for food and water"
> 
> 
> steal (goods) in a war, riot, etc.
> "tons of food aid awaiting distribution had been looted"


So then according to the Rhodes scholar one cannot " loot " 
  unless there a war.


----------



## Leo123

Coyote said:


> No correction was needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford Languages and Google - English | Oxford Languages
> 
> 
> Google’s English dictionary is provided by Oxford Languages. Oxford Languages is the world’s leading dictionary publisher, with over 150 years of experience creating and delivering authoritative dictionaries globally in more than 50 languages.
> 
> 
> 
> languages.oup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loot
> 
> 
> steal goods from (a place), typically during a war or riot.
> "desperate residents looted shops for food and water"
> 
> 
> steal (goods) in a war, riot, etc.
> "tons of food aid awaiting distribution had been looted"


Yeah, that's all private property.   Like in the summer riots.   The Canadian truckers did none of that.  Besides, you said that you were unaware that looting involved private property.  I proved you wrong.   Again.


----------



## Coyote

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, that's all private property.   Like in the summer riots.   The Canadian truckers did none of that.


No, it isn’t.  It isn’t defined as private property.  Food aid is not necessarily private.  Admit it.  You were wrong.


----------



## Coyote

Foolardi said:


> So then according to the Rhodes scholar one cannot " loot "
> unless there a war.


Ask him.  I’m not the one claiming it has to be a war neither does the definition I gave.


----------



## Foolardi

eagle1462010 said:


> Burn Loot and Murder did those things.  Canada they honked horns.  No comparison.  The left has no leg to stand on.


 Hobling Hobgoblins at best.At worst the next edition of Stormtroopers.
   Definiton of StormTrooper
   - A Facscist power,that is known for among other things,enslaving planets and
  races,seizing territory and resources,without legitimate claim,imposing martial law
  without provocation,and generally disproportinate response to civil unrest -.


----------



## ThisIsMe

occupied said:


> It's like the right never knew the broad powers the government has to fight communicable disease. Do you really think this is some new power grab?


If someone has a loved one die because of the vaccine, who do they sue for it?  Where do they go for justice?  Oh, that's right, they have no recourse because the government has given blanket immunity to everyone who forces you to take this treatment. 

Until you can fix that, then don't force.people into it. I don't care if it only takes the lives of a thousand people, to those families, it matters, and the government told them they have no recourse for any negative effects.


----------



## Foolardi

Coyote said:


> Ask him.  I’m not the one claiming it has to be a war neither does the definition I gave.


So then a claim needs to be filed first by you.?


----------



## Coyote

Foolardi said:


> So then a claim needs to be filed first by you.


Why would I file a claim…on anything?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Oddball said:


> The moral relativism is the height of intellectual cowardice.


and it is absolutely intentional beyond any shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Foolardi

Coyote said:


> Why would I file a claim…on anything?


 To keep from being Looted.Why else.Unless you dint make
  yer bed this morning.There could be ramifications.


----------



## occupied

ThisIsMe said:


> If someone has a loved one die because of the vaccine, who do they sue for it?  Where do they go for justice?  Oh, that's right, they have no recourse because the government has given blanket immunity to everyone who forces you to take this treatment.
> 
> Until you can fix that, then don't force.people into it. I don't care if it only takes the lives of a thousand people, to those families, it matters, and the government told them they have no recourse for any negative effects.


Don't take it. Accept consequences like man.


----------



## Foolardi

Dogmaphobe said:


> and it is absolutely intentional beyond any shadow of a doubt.


  Kinda somewhat ... But not exaclty as was the case in the fine
  performance by Joseph Cotton - Shadow of a Doubt - { 1943 }
  where his character Charles Oakley had an entire family hoodwinked
   Except the pretty niece who was onto the " Merry Widow ' killer
  halfway into the movie.
    Cotton was one of my favorite actors.For some reason he was
    passed over for an Academy Award nomination.He made a half dozen
  films that were deserving of a nomination.
  One is an immortal classic - Citizen Kane - { 1941 } and the other
   - The Third Man - { 1949 }.


----------



## Leo123

Coyote said:


> Ask him.  I’m not the one claiming it has to be a war neither does the definition I gave.


Looting involves the theft or destruction of personal property,


----------



## Leo123

Coyote said:


> No, it isn’t.  It isn’t defined as private property.  Food aid is not necessarily private.  Admit it.  You were wrong.


My definition came from the dictionary.   You can call it anything you want but, you were wrong according to accepted definitions.  I am aware that Marxists want to constantly change the definitions of words.  It's right out of Rules For Radicals.


----------



## iceberg

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.


you cried like a bitch it was your right to protest n tear shit up. 

now your shocked when others protest too. 

when you bitch at people for flippin, you are flippin too.


----------



## Leo123

iceberg said:


> you cried like a bitch it was your right to protest n tear shit up.
> 
> now your shocked when others protest too.
> 
> when you bitch at people for flippin, you are flippin too.


They're just hypocrites trying to convince US they are not by denying their own hypocrisy.


----------



## occupied

iceberg said:


> you cried like a bitch it was your right to protest n tear shit up.
> 
> now your shocked when others protest too.
> 
> when you bitch at people for flippin, you are flippin too.


The crap they are doing in Canada is an insult to the art of protest. It almost seems designed to fail miserably. Now why would that be?


----------



## Leo123

occupied said:


> The crap they are doing in Canada is an insult to the art of protest. It almost seems designed to fail miserably. Now why would that be?


The crap Trudeau is doing to the protesters is insulting to free people.   You got it backwards like all Marxists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Leo123 said:


> My definition came from the dictionary.   You can call it anything you want but, you were wrong according to accepted definitions.  I am aware that Marxists want to constantly change the definitions of words.  It's right out of Rules For Radicals.


Yep.

The deceit is quite intentional.

It is the very objective, in fact.


----------



## Leo123

Dogmaphobe said:


> Yep.
> 
> The deceit is quite intentional.
> 
> It is the very objective, in fact.


Yes, to Marxists, empirical observation and individualism is to be ignored in favor of something they call 'the collective' which is really tribalism ruled by a tyrant.


----------



## Leo123

Canada is ruled by Queen Elizabeth II who is their head of State.  She has granted the common people of Canada the illusion of individual freedom.   Trudeau is her PM of Canada.   Apparently she agrees with suppressing the truckers.   No one really knows because she hasn't said a word.   The Royals blab about 'climate change' and other useless crap but when it comes to  controlling their own empire they don't give a shit as long as the revenue still flows.  Another good example of why we fought them.


----------



## iceberg

occupied said:


> The crap they are doing in Canada is an insult to the art of protest. It almost seems designed to fail miserably. Now why would that be?


would you rather they set buildings on fire and shot people in the streets. 

That's what the left did.


----------



## occupied

iceberg said:


> would you rather they set buildings on fire and shot people in the streets.
> 
> That's what the left did.


Might want to wait until it's over.


----------



## Colin norris

Uncensored2008 said:


> And that's how fast a country can become a tyranny.


Not by a bunch of  slug truckies. Tyranny my arse. He has every right to stop those ratbags destroying other people's lives. 
What gives them the right to block food etc? 
He should shoot the lot of the bastards. Republican vermin.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Colin norris said:


> Tyranny my arse.




I bet you beg that of all the leather Daddies.


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> Not by a bunch of  slug truckies. Tyranny my arse. He has every right to stop those ratbags destroying other people's lives.
> What gives them the right to block food etc?
> He should shoot the lot of the bastards. Republican vermin.


What food are they blocking?  Got a link?


----------



## iceberg

occupied said:


> Might want to wait until it's over.


you didn't. 

fuckin trolls.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> More Fear porn


Illegal immigrants break the law, they get first class air lifts, rooms at nice hotels, job's, government money, free schooling, sanctuary status, and preferential treatment over all criminal's around the world...  Talk about having it made, and all they got to do is multiply like rabbits, work for beans 7 days a week, send their money back to Mexico, make fool's of our law & order, and kiss Democrat ace until they figure out how to make them all voter's.


----------



## beagle9

skews13 said:


> No, they were just defacing public property, shitting in peoples yards, and blocking commerce to the tune of $300 million a day.
> 
> Who's going to pay for that?


Trudeau the culprit in it all, that's who. His country men and women have got to be regretting putting that knuckle head in charge/power.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> Pro-Trump mob caught  looting items during Capitol building siege
> 
> 
> Shocking images showed the pro-President Trump mob that invaded the US Capitol ransacking its historic decor — grabbing everything from a podium to chairs. After storming the legislative home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


And so you are holding your looting goons to a higher standard ? No one agrees with anyone looting, but there is a double standard when it comes to the Democrat's therefore turning a blind eye when it comes to certain group's getting away with things.


----------



## SweetSue92

Coyote said:


> Untrue.  Your protesters put lie to that on January 6th.



They burned?

They looted?

What did they do, other then "imperil democracy" or whatever we're gonna cry about next?


----------



## Colin norris

Leo123 said:


> What food are they blocking?  Got a link?


Don't talk shit.
  They are interrupting normal trading and you know it. 
Trudeau will remove by force in the next few days. I hope he shoots the ignorant fools. 
You keep supporting them dickhead but trudeau will win.


----------



## Colin norris

Colin norris said:


> Don't talk shit.
> They are interrupting normal trading and you know it.
> Trudeau will remove by force in the next few days. I hope he shoots the ignorant fools.
> You keep supporting them dickhead but trudeau will win.



Here's the evidence you of idiot. 





__





						Canadians may see less food in grocery stores, but experts say no need to panic - National | Globalnews.ca
					






					globalnews-ca.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> Don't talk shit.
> They are interrupting normal trading and you know it.
> Trudeau will remove by force in the next few days. I hope he shoots the ignorant fools.
> You keep supporting them dickhead but trudeau will win.


So, you can't provide proof that truckers are blocking food.    You're the one 'talking shit' here.


----------



## Colin norris

Leo123 said:


> So, you can't provide proof that truckers are blocking food.    You're the one 'talking shit' here.


Look above idiot.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Colin norris said:


> Trudeau will remove by force in the next few days.



  Trudeau's gone into hiding like the chickenshit pussy that he is.  I doubt if he'll be seen until after this is over.


----------



## gipper

Colin norris said:


> Not by a bunch of  slug truckies. Tyranny my arse. He has every right to stop those ratbags destroying other people's lives.
> What gives them the right to block food etc?
> He should shoot the lot of the bastards. Republican vermin.


There it is again. A dumb American leftist who thinks the Canadian truckers are Republicans. WTF! Maybe they don’t know Canada is a different country.


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> Pro-Trump mob caught  looting items during Capitol building siege
> 
> 
> Shocking images showed the pro-President Trump mob that invaded the US Capitol ransacking its historic decor — grabbing everything from a podium to chairs. After storming the legislative home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


Maximizing the petty crimes of a FEW of the 100,000 demonstrators while completely ignoring the 2 BILLION in damages caused by leftist rioters  during of the Trump presidency

BTW, your "capitol-siege"?  I only saw POLICE LEADING the protesters in


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> Here's the evidence you of idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians may see less food in grocery stores, but experts say no need to panic - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews-ca.cdn.ampproject.org


Yeah, the businesses are asking Trudeau to ease up.   You're are on the wrong side of this.


----------



## Death Angel

Only 16% of respondents to the Maru Public Opinion poll said they would vote for Trudeau based on his actions over the past two weeks, when a protest by truck drivers against a Covid-19 vaccine mandate bubbled up into massive blockades, inspiring similar movements in several other countries. Just 29% said Trudeau had acted “like a prime minister should,” and 48% concluded that he was “not up to the job of being prime minister,” RT reported.

“The last time I’ve seen numbers even close to this were in the final days of Brian Mulroney,” Maru executive vice president John Wright told the National Post newspaper. “I think this could cost him his job.”


----------



## SweetSue92

Death Angel said:


> Maximizing the petty crimes of a FEW of the 100,000 demonstrators while completely ignoring the 2 BILLION in damages caused by leftist rioters  during of the Trump presidency
> 
> BTW, your "capitol-siege"?  I only saw POLICE LEADING the protesters in



Coyote and her ilk are getting pounded, not only politically, but culturally. No one outside their little bubble gives two craps about Jan 6th and deep down they know it. They cling to it because it is ALL THEY HAVE. Everything else is circling the drain and fast. They are losing everything, including their religion, to quote the old REM song. Woke is broke. They are losing on crime, the border, immigration, education. Inflation, the economy, Covid policy. 

They are being decimated. 

They know it.

So they are lashing out.


----------



## ThisIsMe

occupied said:


> Don't take it. Accept consequences like man.


Take the jab or be punished. Doesn't sound like you have much of a choice.


----------



## occupied

ThisIsMe said:


> Take the jab or be punished. Doesn't sound like you have much of a choice.


Of course there's a choice. The founders made a choice that may have meant their execution for crimes against the crown. Are you going to cry about whatever minor repercussions there may be to remaining unvaccinated?


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Coyote and her ilk are getting pounded, not only politically, but culturally. No one outside their little bubble gives two craps about Jan 6th and deep down they know it. They cling to it because it is ALL THEY HAVE. Everything else is circling the drain and fast. They are losing everything, including their religion, to quote the old REM song. Woke is broke. They are losing on crime, the border, immigration, education. Inflation, the economy, Covid policy.
> 
> They are being decimated.
> 
> They know it.
> 
> So they are lashing out.


So now you and “your ilk“ speak for everyone?Just because you and “your ilk” don’t give a crap and consider violence to be “legitimate political discourse” doesn’t mean those “outside the bubble” (whatever that is supposed to mean) don’t care.

That claim, that violence is “legitimate political discourse” is going to haunt you.









						New Polls on January 6
					

On the anniversary of the January 6, 2021 attack on the US Capitol, a slew of pollsters have produced new polls. Nearly all of the findings are consistent with polls we have seen throughout the year.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Coyote

ThisIsMe said:


> Take the jab or be punished. Doesn't sound like you have much of a choice.


What punishment?


----------



## Uncensored2008

occupied said:


> Not selling anything. The anti-vaxers are finally becoming a manageable threat to public safety and frankly no one cares if they all drop dead at this point. Everyone wants the pandemic over with already. All the anti-vaxers accomplished was to prolong the pandemic.



You had a mRNA sequencer to protect you from the bioweapon you and you CCP allies deployed. Those who didn't get the mRNA sequencer (it isn't a vaccine - is nothing like a vaccine) are a "threat" because the jab doesn't protect you from the Wuhan Designer Virus® and so you have to force them with violence to get the jab because they could infect you since the jab doesn't protect you. They have to get the jab because then they won't be protected too.

The astounding stupidity of you Nazis is jaw dropping.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> So now you and “your ilk“ speak for everyone?Just because you and “your ilk” don’t give a crap and consider violence to be “legitimate political discourse” doesn’t mean those “outside the bubble” (whatever that is supposed to mean) don’t care.
> 
> That claim, that violence is “legitimate political discourse” is going to haunt you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Polls on January 6
> 
> 
> On the anniversary of the January 6, 2021 attack on the US Capitol, a slew of pollsters have produced new polls. Nearly all of the findings are consistent with polls we have seen throughout the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



The thread is about the attack on peaceful protesters by Fidel Trudeau and his Cossacks.

You Nazis turn every thread into BUH MUH REICHSTAG FIRE.


----------



## TheParser

Of course, he unleased them.

That strange    individual was even afraid to meet with them about their concerns.

Maybe he was terrified that the truckers would mess up his beautifully coiffed hair.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> What punishment?



Being ridden down by war horses.

Okay, explain how those who haven't taken the mRNA sequencers pose a danger to those who have?


----------



## Uncensored2008

eagle1462010 said:


> Unabridged Lies.  The Vaccine is a fing joke



Just because it doesn't keep you from getting the virus and doesn't keep you from dying from the virus doesn't mean it's a joke.

Oh, wait....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Untrue.  Your protesters put lie to that on January 6th.



BUH MUH REICHSTAG FIRE

Stick to the subject, Nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Death Angel said:


> Maximizing the petty crimes of a FEW of the 100,000 demonstrators while completely ignoring the 2 BILLION in damages caused by leftist rioters  during of the Trump presidency
> 
> BTW, your "capitol-siege"?  I only saw POLICE LEADING the protesters in



And we all saw the Capitol Police lead peaceful protesters into that tunnel by the west side , blocking both entrances, then savagely beating them with steel batons.

The violence at the Reichstag Fire was planned in advance - by the Capitol Police - and no doubt Eva Braun Pelosi.






That's not a fire - that CP firing TEAR GAS into a crowd of peaceful protesters.

Capitol Police were the AGRESSERS at the Reichstag Fire and BLM Byrd is a hands down murderer.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 603484


/----/ Believe me when I say US Libtards are watching Trudeau's actions carefully for guidance.


----------



## gipper

ThisIsMe said:


> Take the jab or be punished. Doesn't sound like you have much of a choice.


He doesn’t understand what government mandates means. He’s slow.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Colin norris said:


> Not by a bunch of  slug truckies. Tyranny my arse. He has every right to stop those ratbags destroying other people's lives.
> What gives them the right to block food etc?
> He should shoot the lot of the bastards. Republican vermin.



You Nazis revealed who and what you are.

BTW shit fer brains, there is no Republican party in Canada.

Stupidity is the base of fascism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Colin norris said:


> Don't talk shit.
> They are interrupting normal trading and you know it.
> Trudeau will remove by force in the next few days. I hope he shoots the ignorant fools.
> You keep supporting them dickhead but trudeau will win.



Hitler, Stalin, Mao, Trudeau.

Who be my daddy?


----------



## gipper

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Nazis revealed who and what you are.
> 
> BTW shit fer brains, there is no Republican party in Canada.
> 
> Stupidity is the base of fascism.


He’s another one who thinks he must ALWAYS side with leftist lead governments, no matter how authoritarian, to be a good anti-Trumper.


----------



## beagle9

Bob Blaylock said:


> Trudeau's gone into hiding like the chickenshit pussy that he is.  I doubt if he'll be seen until after this is over.


If Canada was smart, they would oust him, and force him into exile for life. Allowing someone like him to represent the Canadian people is unbelievable.


----------



## Oddball

LEAKED RCMP MESSAGES: “Time for the protesters to hear our jackboots on the ground”
					

RCMP currently in Ottawa to assist in the crackdown on peaceful protesters allegedly brag about using brutal force in a leaked group chat.




					www.rebelnews.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

beagle9 said:


> If Canada was smart, they would oust him, and force him into exile for life. Allowing someone like him to represent the Canadian people is unbelievable.


/——-/ Only 16% of respondents to the Maru Public Opinion poll said they would vote for Trudeau based on his actions over the past two weeks, when a protest by truck drivers against a Covid-19 vaccine mandate bubbled up into massive blockades, inspiring similar movements in several other countries. Just 29% said Trudeau had acted _“like a prime minister should,”_ and 48% concluded that he was _“not up to the job of being prime minister.” Half of Canadians say Trudeau ‘not up to the job’ – poll_


----------



## Oddball

Death Angel said:


> Only 16% of respondents to the Maru Public Opinion poll said they would vote for Trudeau based on his actions over the past two weeks, when a protest by truck drivers against a Covid-19 vaccine mandate bubbled up into massive blockades, inspiring similar movements in several other countries. Just 29% said Trudeau had acted “like a prime minister should,” and 48% concluded that he was “not up to the job of being prime minister,” RT reported.
> 
> “The last time I’ve seen numbers even close to this were in the final days of Brian Mulroney,” Maru executive vice president John Wright told the National Post newspaper. “I think this could cost him his job.”


I called this a few days ago.


----------



## Oddball

CapitalistPigs on GETTR : 🇨🇦 Calgary, huge scenes of support for freedom protesters.  #FreedomProtest
					

🇨🇦 Calgary, huge scenes of support for freedom protesters.  #FreedomProtest




					gettr.com


----------



## Death Angel

Oddball said:


> I called this a few days ago.


The Western Democracies will swing to the right the next election cycle.

Lefties have exposed their true nature's again


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Oddball said:


> LEAKED RCMP MESSAGES: “Time for the protesters to hear our jackboots on the ground”
> 
> 
> RCMP currently in Ottawa to assist in the crackdown on peaceful protesters allegedly brag about using brutal force in a leaked group chat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebelnews.com



They're fucking proud?  Holy fuck!!

They have no idea what they just did


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Only 16% of respondents to the Maru Public Opinion poll said they would vote for Trudeau based on his actions over the past two weeks, when a protest by truck drivers against a Covid-19 vaccine mandate bubbled up into massive blockades, inspiring similar movements in several other countries. Just 29% said Trudeau had acted _“like a prime minister should,”_ and 48% concluded that he was _“not up to the job of being prime minister.” Half of Canadians say Trudeau ‘not up to the job’ – poll_



Fuck voting him out of office

Time's up


----------



## ThisIsMe

occupied said:


> Of course there's a choice. The founders made a choice that may have meant their execution for crimes against the crown. Are you going to cry about whatever minor repercussions there may be to remaining unvaccinated?


If someone dies because of the injection, you call that minor?


----------



## ThisIsMe

Coyote said:


> What punishment?


Whatever punishment the government decides, should they enact a mandate. It could be financial, or loss of employment. We are seeing what is happening in Canada.  They could freeze your accounts, or cause you to lose your job, put you on a no fly list.  Wouldn't surprise me if they put you on a terrorist watch list. 

The point is, if they mandate an injection, it's going to come with consequences and punishment if you violate that mandate. 

So, again, either take the jab, and if it kills you, we'll, I guess tough luck for your family, but if you don't take it, then you lose your way to earn a living, so, I guess tough luck for your family there too.

I'm not anti Vax, im anti mandate, especially when the government says that if they force you into taking the jab, and it kills you, they can't be held accountable....for forcing you....to get injected....

Is this for the greater good?  Is that what it is?  Are you all saying "well. If it kills 10,000 people, that's worth it to save millions of others"?  Is that it?  You're going to tell the families of 10,000 people that their daughter had to die because it saved others, and they have no recourse, nobody to sue, nobody to hold accountable.  Somehow. I don't think thats going to soothe their pain.


----------



## Delldude

Anyone see these:


----------



## eagle1462010

Delldude said:


> Anyone see these:


If this is true then the police know they are on the wrong side.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Uncensored2008 said:


> The thread is about the attack on peaceful protesters by Fidel Trudeau and his Cossacks.
> 
> You Nazis turn every thread into BUH MUH REICHSTAG FIRE.


Where is a quality moderater to help keep people on topic against this intentional thread derailment when we need one, anyway?


----------



## Delldude

eagle1462010 said:


> If this is true then the police know they are on the wrong side.


Or being forced to do their jobs. Interesting if true.


----------



## Oddball

Meanwhile in Toronto....


----------



## Borillar

gipper said:


> You must work for big pharma. Because no one can be this stupid on purpose.


Even the idiots taking horse paste, fish tank cleaner, and drinking piss because the vaccine is "unproven"?


----------



## gipper

Borillar said:


> Even the idiots taking horse paste, fish tank cleaner, and drinking piss because the vaccine is "unproven"?


No one is doing that, but dupes on the left think there are.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> No one is doing that, but dupes on left think there are.



Not really, they're just willing to tell any lie.


----------



## Oddball

eagle1462010 said:


> If this is true then the police know they are on the wrong side.


It's still kidnapping.....A team of smart lawyers could seriously fuck up these felonious scumbags.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Oddball said:


> Meanwhile in Toronto....



Ottowa Square isn't working out the way Fidel Trudeau that it would.


----------



## Delldude




----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> What punishment?


They already threatened to kill your dog (and more)


----------



## B. Kidd

Delldude said:


> View attachment 604135



Trump has a 6th sense for Globalist Fascists!!


----------



## Death Angel

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Coyote

Death Angel said:


> They already threatened to kill your dog (and more)



Link to threat to kill dogs.


----------



## Leo123

Coyote said:


> Link to threat to kill dogs.


'Disgusting!' Trudeau slammed as Canadian police threaten to seize and kill truckers' pets​
JUSTIN TRUDEAU and the capital city of Ottawa has been slammed after threatening to seize and euthanise the pets of Canadian truckers protesting against the government.​








						Trudeau slammed as Canadian police threaten to seize and kill truckers
					

JUSTIN TRUDEAU and the capital city of Ottawa has been slammed after threatening to seize and euthanise the pets of Canadian truckers protesting against the government.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## Oddball




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Oddball said:


>


STAND UP FOR CANADA🇨🇦
STOP HAULING
MAKE COMPLIANCE HURT


----------



## gipper

Coyote said:


> Link to threat to kill dogs.


It was a threat 
Canada threatens to seize, potentially euthanize truckers' pets - The Global Herald


----------



## SweetSue92

Coyote said:


> So now you and “your ilk“ speak for everyone?Just because you and “your ilk” don’t give a crap and consider violence to be “legitimate political discourse” doesn’t mean those “outside the bubble” (whatever that is supposed to mean) don’t care.
> 
> That claim, that violence is “legitimate political discourse” is going to haunt you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Polls on January 6
> 
> 
> On the anniversary of the January 6, 2021 attack on the US Capitol, a slew of pollsters have produced new polls. Nearly all of the findings are consistent with polls we have seen throughout the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



Great, now ask voters how much the Jan 6th whatever anyone wants to call it matters one whit to their life. Now. Right now, and if it's going to affect their vote next November. Oh, I think that question was missing. I wonder why?

This was my point, by the way. Not whether people liked it, hated it, loved it or whatever. But what role it has in their lives. And that would be just about zero for all but a very tiny minority who are obsessed.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

occupied said:


> The list of vaccinations I've had is as long as my arm. They hold no terror for me. If you feel there are chains on you it is only because you put them there


Good.  Please get boosted today.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Ok, no burning.  What was looted?  Obviously there was no private property damaged, or stolen.


I'd like to see photographic evidence of the "smeared feces".  Never been produced.  The leftist radicals are obsessed with the body's processes of elimination.  Stupid parents who could not figure out how to effectively toilet train, I guess.


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> Great, now ask voters how much the Jan 6th whatever anyone wants to call it matters one whit to their life. Now. Right now, and if it's going to affect their vote next November. Oh, I think that question was missing. I wonder why?
> 
> This was my point, by the way. Not whether people liked it, hated it, loved it or whatever. But what role it has in their lives. And that would be just about zero for all but a very tiny minority who are obsessed.


Obsession has nothing to do with an unprecedented act against our government that was almost a coup?

I’m sure you would love to see it buried, it is in your best interest after all.


----------



## SweetSue92

Coyote said:


> Obsession has nothing to do with an unprecedented act against our government that was almost a coup?
> 
> I’m sure you would love to see it buried, it is in your best interest after all.



I have no need to see it buried. But you HAVE to obsess over it (royal you) because you're losing on every other single issue, including cultural issues. Every single one.


----------



## Coyote

gipper said:


> It was a threat
> Canada threatens to seize, potentially euthanize truckers' pets - The Global Herald


If they are arrested, the dogs have eight days before going for adoption.  In the meantime the truckers are being released as long as they promise not to return, any pets can be reclaimed. OHS is also no kill.


----------



## Coyote

SweetSue92 said:


> I have no need to see it buried. But you HAVE to obsess over it (royal you) because you're losing on every other single issue, including cultural issues. Every single one.


We’re you obsessed over the Floyd riots?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

ThisIsMe said:


> If someone dies because of the injection, you call that minor?


He cares not about who dies, as long as he gets to feel compliant with his party's dictates.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Delldude said:


> Anyone see these:


I truly hope, but still haven't found confirmation.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

gipper said:


> No one is doing that, but dupes on the left think there are.


They're very good at beating dead horses.  It's a behavior called "perseveration", very common in many mental illnesses.









						perseveration
					

Definition of perseveration in the Medical Dictionary by The Free Dictionary




					medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

bravoactual said:


> You breaks the law, you pay the price.



What about those in Parliament breaking laws all over the place?  And Truderp abusing his powers and enacting procedures that he doesn't have the power to enact?


----------



## SweetSue92

Coyote said:


> We’re you obsessed over the Floyd riots?



Absolutely not a year after they were over, no.


----------



## iceberg

Colin norris said:


> Here's the evidence you of idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians may see less food in grocery stores, but experts say no need to panic - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews-ca.cdn.ampproject.org


So if disrupting things is the crime, why not mad at Biden? his policies have empty shelves all over here. 

double standard bullshit.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> What punishment?


can't... 
go to concerts
get on planes
eat in public
keep your job

harrassed all the time is another added bonus.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> We’re you obsessed over the Floyd riots?



  When mobs of subhuman animals are committing acts of theft, destruction, and violence, on the scale that the _Black *LIES* Matters_ filth have been, actual human beings have very good reason to be concerned.  It's not _“obsession”_ to be concerned about such lawlessness, nor about the corruption in government that has been allowing it to happen.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> 
> You breaks the law, you pay the price.
> 
> 
> 
> What about those in Parliament breaking laws all over the place?  And Truderp abusing his powers and enacting procedures that he doesn't have the power to enact?
Click to expand...


  It is funny how those on the left *wrong* are quick to give empty lip service to the rule of law, even when they are defending utter lawlessness.


----------



## Mindful

~In Ottawa, the Totalitarian Mammy-Singer continues his trashing of Canadian norms and institutions. During Friday afternoon's Clubland Q&A, we heard that our colleague and sometime guest-host Andrew Lawton had been pepper-sprayed by the shameful Ottawa coppers. He had to go to emergency, and was eventually discharged from hospital just before dawn on Saturday. Andrew being Andrew, he got straight back to work reporting what was happening on the streets around Parliament - and promptly caught a second hit from the peelers. He is now boasting that he has strong "natural immunity" to pepper.

It isn't really funny, though, is it? As officers of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police put it in a leaked "group chat", "Time for the protestors to hear our jackboots on the ground." These and other remarks by constables purporting to enjoy the equine trampling of an elderly woman are now being "investigated" by the RCMP.

But there doesn't really seem to be a lot to "investigate", does there? Police brutality is out in the open - because two per cent of those who see it are outraged, and everyone else just gets the message and figures, "Whoa, better keep my head down till the storm passes..." It won't. Here are Canadian policemen beating the crap out of the citizenry in full view of the world:


~ Mark Steyn.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Mindful said:


> ~In Ottawa, the Totalitarian Mammy-Singer continues his trashing of Canadian norms and institutions. During Friday afternoon's Clubland Q&A, we heard that our colleague and sometime guest-host Andrew Lawton had been pepper-sprayed by the shameful Ottawa coppers. He had to go to emergency, and was eventually discharged from hospital just before dawn on Saturday. Andrew being Andrew, he got straight back to work reporting what was happening on the streets around Parliament - and promptly caught a second hit from the peelers. He is now boasting that he has strong "natural immunity" to pepper.
> 
> It isn't really funny, though, is it? As officers of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police put it in a leaked "group chat", "Time for the protestors to hear our jackboots on the ground." These and other remarks by constables purporting to enjoy the equine trampling of an elderly woman are now being "investigated" by the RCMP.
> 
> But there doesn't really seem to be a lot to "investigate", does there? Police brutality is out in the open - because two per cent of those who see it are outraged, and everyone else just gets the message and figures, "Whoa, better keep my head down till the storm passes..." It won't. Here are Canadian policemen beating the crap out of the citizenry in full view of the world:
> 
> 
> ~ Mark Steyn.


Yep.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> We’re you obsessed over the Floyd riots?


Burn Loot and Murder Season Riots.  Yup I was obsessed with them being locked up.  But burning is ok with you huh??.   Honking.  OMFG now its TERROR

Poor thing


----------



## Delldude

‘They arrested me then let me go without any charges’​

MSNBC gets punked.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Delldude said:


> ‘They arrested me then let me go without any charges’​
> 
> MSNBC gets punked.


This x170 would be nice.

And then there's the trucks and the pets.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## PoliticalChic

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Believe me when I say US Libtards are watching Trudeau's actions carefully for guidance.
> View attachment 603962






"When Fascism Comes To America, It Will Look Like Justin Trudeau’s Canada​
Trudeau’s dangerous not just because he’s abusing Canadians, but because he is providing the wish list for crackdowns by Democrats in the U.S.: “every single bank, credit union, investment broker and insurance provider in the country has been deputized to figure out if they have a blockader as a client, and to immediately freeze their accounts if so.”








						When Fascism Comes To America, It Will Look Like Justin Trudeau’s Canada
					

Trudeau's dangerous not just because he's abusing Canadians, but because he is providing the wish list for crackdowns by Democrats in the U.S.: "every single bank, credit union, investment broker and insurance provider in the country has been deputized to figure out if they have a blockader as a...




					legalinsurrection.com


----------



## ClaireH

Coyote said:


> If they are arrested, the dogs have eight days before going for adoption.  In the meantime the truckers are being released as long as they promise not to return, any pets can be reclaimed. OHS is also no kill.


Wow. As a fellow animal lover Coyote, I can’t believe that you are appearing to support this measure? Forced adoptions of pets? If these pet owners are neglecting their pets by all means that should be the case, but that isn’t the case is it?

Placing the focus on the pets. Have these pets been abandoned without family or neighbors caring for them? That is an act of obvious negligence. I will start reading now to find out.

What about felon rights that the left typically support after convicted felons have served their time? Do Americans want to really go there, with reducing more rights of convicted felons who have served their time?

Full disclosure on my end, I place the welfare of a innocent animal/pet above my concern for a human who chooses to commit violent crimes. Repeat violent offenders, no compassion whatsoever. Maybe I would back taking animals away from individuals who choose to commit atrocious violent crimes on others. Do you think violent felons deserve loving and loyal pets? I don’t. Let’s start a campaign that all violent repeat offenders should never own a pet legally, and when caught having pets (likely abused) to immediately foster those pets out until they can find forever homes. The more I think about it, I would absolutely get behind that measure to target all repeat violent felons and track them. Sorry to all violent repeat felons, not sorry. Given the horrendous circumstances of most violent crimes, some offenders show their true colors the first time around, without any need for repeat. They don’t deserve loving pets to be at their mercy either.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

ClaireH said:


> Do you think violent felons deserve loving and loyal pets?



  You're arguing with a subhuman creature that openly takes the side of violent felons against that of human beings.


----------



## skye




----------



## Oddball

iceberg said:


> can't...
> go to concerts
> get on planes
> eat in public
> keep your job
> 
> harrassed all the time is another added bonus.


Karen culture.

Don't need cops at your door or tanks in the streets.

Just a never-ending parade of bureaucratic fucking nags who refuse to mind their own  business.


----------



## iceberg

Oddball said:


> Karen culture.
> 
> Don't need cops at your door or tanks in the streets.
> 
> Just a never-ending parade of bureaucratic fucking nags who refuse to mind their own  business.


and get pissed as hell if you treat them the same way.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

iceberg said:


> and get pissed as hell if you treat them the same way.


Time to not care.


----------



## Penelope

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 603484


Those truckers weren't working. They were on vacation protesting.


----------



## Penelope

TheGreatSatan said:


> Same with George Floyd and many others


He was submissive.


----------



## Penelope

occupied said:


> I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates, so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.


I also am pretty fine with vaccine mandates.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> I also am pretty fine with vaccine mandates.



We know, Penny. You never met a government order you didn't love. Good little bootlicker you are.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Those truckers weren't working. They were on vacation protesting.


They were fighting against people who want to do this to us:

_*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> I also am pretty fine with vaccine mandates.


That's not fine, PennyDemon.  That's twisted and evil.


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> I also am pretty fine with vaccine mandates.


Tell us why?


----------



## Death Angel

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I'd like to see photographic evidence of the "smeared feces".  Never been produced.  The leftist radicals are obsessed with the body's processes of elimination.  Stupid parents who could not figure out how to effectively toilet train, I guess.


That is a leftist thing. They're projecting again


----------



## Penelope

gipper said:


> Tell us why?


Tell us why you not. The public's health trumps individual health.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

gipper said:


> Tell us why?


Penelope can't actually say why because she's just repeating exactly what her TV tells her to believe.  She doesn't know why and the second you challenge her, she hides.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Tell us why you not. The public's health trumps individual health.


Good non-response, Killer.  Just proves what I said in post #309.  You're good at regurgitating soundbites without having a clue why.


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> Tell us why you not. The public's health trumps individual health.


You think forcing Americans to take a vaccine that doesn’t prevent infection or transmission is good for public health.

You just admitted being a fool, but don’t know it.


----------



## Penelope

gipper said:


> You think forcing Americans to take a vaccine that doesn’t prevent infection or transmission is good for public health.
> 
> You just admitted being a fool, but don’t know it.


The public's health trump the individual health. *Get it.*


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> Tell us why you not. The public's health trumps individual health.



Okay well you seem healthy, but maybe not all that reasonable. The Government Overlords have decided you will sacrifice all your organs to others who have excellent working brains, but various diseases of liver, kidney, lung, heart.

Too bad, so sad, Penny. *"Public health trumps individual health"*


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> The public's health trump the individual health. *Get it.*



I got it. The Government demands your organs for "public health". 

Nothing you can do. You're just an individual. Sad trombone.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

gipper said:


> You think forcing Americans to take a vaccine that doesn’t prevent infection or transmission is good for public health.
> 
> You just admitted being a fool, but don’t know it.


Consider that Penelope openly wants people who disagree with her to die.  Damn, that's twisted.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> The public's health trump the individual health. *Get it.*


You have no authority to demand that anyone get a medical procedure.  It could be said that by doing so, you are practicing medicine without a license.  The only person who has legal authority to advise someone to get a medical procedure is a doctor, Killer.


----------



## SweetSue92

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Consider that Penelope openly wants people who disagree with her to die.  Damn, that's twisted.



I soundly defeated her soundbite with my organ harvesting example. 

She still won't give it up though.


----------



## Penelope

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Good non-response, Killer.  Just proves what I said in post #309.  You're good at regurgitating soundbites without having a clue why.


Why don't you have smallpox or polio, whooping cough or measles, rubella??


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Why don't you have smallpox or polio, whooping cough or measles, rubella??


Another non-response, Killer.  

I'm wondering if USMB might have liability issues, allowing you to practice medicine without a license on this board.  Maybe you could be prosecuted.


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> The public's health trump the individual health. *Get it.*


The thing is, the vax doesn’t improve public health. It does improve the bottom line of a few big pharma companies. 

Why are you supporting government force and huge profits for big pharma?  Leftists use to be against such things. What changed?  Trump?


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> Why don't you have smallpox or polio, whooping cough or measles, rubella??



Penny if "public health trumps individual health", then why can't we as a society undertake all kinds of monstrous demonic actions, like harvesting organs from prisoners with life sentences? I mean the transplant list is long.

On  your ghoulish statement there is no argument against it. Individual rights are immaterial if "public health" can benefit. Sickening. I'd walk that back. But you never do, do you?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

SweetSue92 said:


> I soundly defeated her soundbite with my organ harvesting example.
> 
> She still won't give it up though.


She'll run and hide soon because in a battle of intellect, she is a screaming two-year-old.


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> Why don't you have smallpox or polio, whooping cough or measles, rubella??


Oh brother. Right from Rachel’s mouth to your post. Lol 

If you think these experimental shots are just lIke those old safe proven vaccines, you’re a total dupe.


----------



## Penelope

gipper said:


> Oh brother. Right from Rachel’s mouth to your post. Lol
> 
> If you think these experimental shots are just lIke those old safe proven vaccines, you’re a total dupe.


Yes I know they are. Very few had major side effect (like with any vaccine)  from the trillions of people that had them.


----------



## gipper

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Another non-response, Killer.
> 
> I'm wondering if USMB might have liability issues, allowing you to practice medicine without a license on this board.  Maybe you could be prosecuted.


At the very least deplatformed for spreading misinformation.


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> Yes I know they are.


Admits being a dupe. Lol


----------



## SweetSue92

gipper said:


> Admits being a dupe. Lol



She could never admit to be stymied by your question re: government and Big Pharma. The closest she could come is screeching, "Just obey, all right! Be A Good Person!"

Really


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

gipper said:


> At the very least deplatformed for spreading misinformation.


Ayep.


----------



## SweetSue92

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> She'll run and hide soon because in a battle of intellect, she is a screaming two-year-old.



I mean the least she could do, if she won't sign up to have her organs harvested for "public health", is give blood every single week. What's the argument against it? Everyone should be demanded to do so in Penny's Dystopia.


----------



## Penelope

SweetSue92 said:


> She could never admit to be stymied by your question re: government and Big Pharma. The closest she could come is screeching, "Just obey, all right! Be A Good Person!"
> 
> Really


Yes I know they are. Very few had major side effect (like with any vaccine) from the trillions of people that had them.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Penelope said:


> Yes I know they are. Very few had major side effect (like with any vaccine)  from the trillions of people that had them.


DoctorPenny says *trillions* of people have had vaccines.


----------



## SweetSue92

Penelope said:


> Yes I know they are. Very few had major side effect (like with any vaccine) from the trillions of people that had them.



Does "public health trump individual health" Penny? You still stand by that? Didn't answer that question.

Why are you an unpaid flak for Big Pharma, anyway?


----------



## gipper

SweetSue92 said:


> Penny if "public health trumps individual health", then why can't we as a society undertake all kinds of monstrous demonic actions, like harvesting organs from prisoners with life sentences? I mean the transplant list is long.
> 
> On  your ghoulish statement there is no argument against it. Individual rights are immaterial if "public health" can benefit. Sickening. I'd walk that back. But you never do, do you?


As we well know, if Trump were potus and pushing vax mandates she‘d be adamantly against them.

The elite have politicized the vaccines and Penny must fall in line with the elite, like so many on the left.


----------



## gipper

Penelope said:


> Yes I know they are. Very few had major side effect (like with any vaccine) from the trillions of people that had them.


WTF!


----------



## SweetSue92

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> DoctorPenny says *trillions* of people have had vaccines.



Oh holy goodness


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

SweetSue92 said:


> I mean the least she could do, if she won't sign up to have her organs harvested for "public health", is give blood every single week. What's the argument against it? Everyone should be demanded to do so in Penny's Dystopia.


I know someone who will likely die without a donor kidney.  If Penelope can demand that I get a medical procedure like a so-called vaccine, my friend can demand that Penny donate a kidney.  Fair's fair.

I'll notify my friend that we have a potential donor.


----------



## gipper

Im guessing after that screwup, we won’t see Penny posting here again.  

Her posts expose her for the fool she is.


----------



## SweetSue92

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I know someone who will likely die without a donor kidney.  If Penelope can demand that I get a medical procedure like a so-called vaccine, my friend can demand that Penny donate a kidney.  Fair's fair.
> 
> I'll notify my friend that we have a potential donor.



The road to Hell on Earth is paved with statements like "Public health trumps individual health". Because then any individuals can be made to submit. Have we seen that movie in the 20th century? Oh yeah. We did. A nightmare


----------



## SweetSue92

gipper said:


> Im guessing after that screwup, we won’t see Penny posting here again.
> 
> Her posts expose her for the fool she is.



The trillions/billions gaffe is bad, but I think statements that she believes on principle are so much worse tbh. She really believes the horror that is "public health trumps individual health". 

Collectivism leads to genocide. I...can't really think of an exception. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## gipper

SweetSue92 said:


> The road to Hell on Earth is paved with statements like "Public health trumps individual health". Because then any individuals can be made to submit. Have we seen that movie in the 20th century? Oh yeah. We did. A nightmare


Penny isn’t smart enough to figure that out.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

SweetSue92 said:


> The road to Hell on Earth is paved with statements like "Public health trumps individual health". Because then any individuals can be made to submit. Have we seen that movie in the 20th century? Oh yeah. We did. A nightmare


My jaw just drops when I see such examples of what slaves Americans have become.


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Tell us why you not. The public's health trumps individual health.


Since when is in the public health for you to syate Die MFRs who dont agree with me.  Huh


----------



## eagle1462010

Penelope said:


> Yes I know they are. Very few had major side effect (like with any vaccine) from the trillions of people that had them.


Trillions  hmmm


----------



## iceberg

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Time to not care.


these people cannot be appeased. they will trumpify and attack ANY opponant cause it's simply what they do. 

so fucking sick of attack mentality.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Penelope said:


> The public's health trump the individual health. *Get it.*



  That might be a valid argument, if you were defending a policy that could rationally and honestly be claimed to be beneficial to the public health.

  That absolutely cannot rationally nor honestly be claimed about forcing anyone to take these dangerous, experimental mRNA drugs, that have been proven to have no beneficial effect whatsoever on the spread of the disease that they purport to address.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You have no authority to demand that anyone get a medical procedure.  It could be said that by doing so, you are practicing medicine without a license.  The only person who has legal authority to *advise* someone to get a medical procedure is a doctor, Killer.



  And even a doctor can only advise, not force.


----------



## Ame®icano

Mac-7 said:


> At least in Tinnamin Square the CCP ordered the communist tank not to run over the protester
> 
> but now the student, Premier Blackface, has exceeded the teacher when it comes to government brutality



At least?

One protester survived, yeeeey... what about the others?


----------



## Ame®icano

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.



What law are you talking about.

At the time of protest, there was no law making it illegal. Quite opposite, Canadian Charter of Liberties guarantee the freedom to protest.


----------



## Ame®icano

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> DoctorPenny says *trillions* of people have had vaccines.



Whaddayaknow... only 4.5 billion survived.


----------



## Mac-7

Ame®icano said:


> At least?
> 
> One protester survived, yeeeey... what about the others?
> 
> View attachment 605268


I am not saying that what happened in china was not bad

in fact it was far worse

however the chinese tank did not crush the protester whereas the Trudeau government did actually trample its own citizens


----------



## Ame®icano

Mac-7 said:


> I am not saying that what happened in china was not bad
> 
> in fact it was far worse
> 
> however the chinese tank did not crush the protester whereas the Trudeau government did actually trample its own citizens



Tiananmen protests lasted for almost two months, before students were crushed. 

The worst part with Trudeau is not that he arrested protesters, but what he did with the banks. That is real government violence.


----------



## Mac-7

Ame®icano said:


> Tiananmen protests lasted for almost two months, before students were crushed.
> 
> The worst part with Trudeau is not that he arrested protesters, but what he did with the banks. That is real government violence.


As the news continues to emerge from canada there is much about the government crackdown on civil liberties to take notice of

I reminds me a lot  of how china crushed democracy in Hong Kong


----------



## Ame®icano

Mac-7 said:


> As the news continues to emerge from canada there is much about the government crackdown on civil liberties to take notice of
> 
> I reminds me a lot  of how china crushed democracy in Hong Kong



You would expect something like that from Communist China, not for Canada. 

On the other hand, Trudeau said himself how he admires dictatorship in China.


----------



## Mac-7

Ame®icano said:


> You would expect something like that from Communist China, not for Canada.
> 
> On the other hand, Trudeau said himself how he admires dictatorship in China.


I think Trudeau is just a slightly less drug addicted version of hunter biden

he does not seem very intelligent


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Ame®icano said:


> You would expect something like that from Communist China, not for Canada.
> 
> On the other hand, Trudeau said himself how he admires dictatorship in China.


And their fashion sense.  There's a better photo on the internet of Queen Turdo dressed as a Chinese hooker, but I couldn't find it.  Sorry.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Deplorable Yankee said:


> View attachment 605359


Amen!  CRUSH IT!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Amen!  CRUSH IT!


While the retards of the boot locking left rejoice the banks are screaming bloody murder and the Castro junior regime had to roll back the locking up bank accounts and destroying regular everyday Canadian peoples lives ...people were pulling so much cash out they blinked 


But it certainly was a window into what's coming for all of us 
Globo homo Inc social credit score 

Resistance is not futile 





These scumbags were in it for the overtime pay


----------



## miketx

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> The truckers should have just complied with police. Back the blue.


Burn.


----------



## Coyote

iceberg said:


> can't...
> go to concerts


Private entities




iceberg said:


> get on planes


Private entities



iceberg said:


> eat in public


Private entities



iceberg said:


> keep your job



The jobs that broadly mandate Covid vaccinations are military and healthcare fields which require other vax as well.  Otherwise it is up to the private employer.



iceberg said:


> harrassed all the time is another added bonus.


You mean like pulling masks off of people and yelling in their faces?

Curious, if they are “harassed all the time” …. How does anyone know they are vaxxed or unvaxed?


----------



## Coyote

Deplorable Yankee said:


> While the retards of the boot locking left rejoice the banks are screaming bloody murder and the Castro junior regime had to roll back the locking up bank accounts and destroying regular everyday Canadian peoples lives ...people were pulling so much cash out they blinked
> 
> 
> But it certainly was a window into what's coming for all of us
> Globo homo Inc social credit score
> 
> Resistance is not futile
> 
> View attachment 605366
> 
> These scumbags were in it for the overtime pay


Regular everyday Canadians appear fed up with truckers and overwhelmingly support cracking down.


----------



## beagle9

iceberg said:


> can't...
> go to concerts
> get on planes
> eat in public
> keep your job
> 
> harrassed all the time is another added bonus.


It's amazing watching them attempt to defend the indefensible.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> Private entities
> 
> 
> 
> Private entities
> 
> 
> Private entities
> 
> 
> 
> The jobs that broadly mandate Covid vaccinations are military and healthcare fields which require other vax as well.  Otherwise it is up to the private employer.
> 
> 
> You mean like pulling masks off of people and yelling in their faces?
> 
> Curious, if they are “harassed all the time” …. How does anyone know they are vaxxed or unvaxed?


Pulling mask off of people, and yelling in their faces ? Link to a video please. Question is, what did the mask wearer do to the unmasked person if it were the case ?


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Private entities
> 
> 
> 
> Private entities
> 
> 
> Private entities
> 
> 
> 
> The jobs that broadly mandate Covid vaccinations are military and healthcare fields which require other vax as well.  Otherwise it is up to the private employer.
> 
> 
> You mean like pulling masks off of people and yelling in their faces?
> 
> Curious, if they are “harassed all the time” …. How does anyone know they are vaxxed or unvaxed?


who gives a shit about PRIVATE Entities?

the left doest seem to give a shit what PRIVATE ENTITIES will do unless they won't make a fucking cake.

you and your mindset want it both ways. can't discriminate unless you FEEL you should.

someone feels differently they are a nazi.

it's bullshit.


----------



## iceberg

beagle9 said:


> It's amazing watching them attempt to defend the indefensible.


anything to justify their bullshit and never allow a "valid" reason to apply where you don't want it to. 

they simply change the rules as they go and get into a tizzy if you do the same. 

fucking bullshit


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Regular everyday Canadians appear fed up with truckers and overwhelmingly support cracking down.


and how do you determine this since I can find links to major sites that say both? 

usual crap of simply calling any counter views liars?


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> Pulling mask off of people, and yelling in their faces ? Link to a video please. Question is, what did the mask wearer do to the unmasked person if it were the case ?



She's a liar. 

I haven't seen anyone yet being offended by someone wearing a mask, yet to attack mask wearer for that reason. 

On the other hand...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

occupied said:


> Schadenfreude for breakfast. Right-wingers made it OK for the police to attack protestors but now they are shocked that the law seems to apply to them.



Meh, that was DEMOCRATS.   You're always so confused about everything.


----------



## iceberg

Ame®icano said:


> She's a liar.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone yet being offended by someone wearing a mask, yet to attack mask wearer for that reason.
> 
> On the other hand...


oh a few events like that may have happened, sure.

byt you can find 100 going the other way to every 1 you find she says exists.

she will ignore the 100 and/or say they deserve it and cry foul on the 1 she finds.

it's bullshit.


----------



## iceberg

Coyote said:


> Regular everyday Canadians appear fed up with truckers and overwhelmingly support cracking down.


heh yet cracking down on VIOLENT protestors gets you upset.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

There is a price to be paid for failure to defend your freedom.
You can begin paying it now.


----------



## Ame®icano

iceberg said:


> oh a few events like that may have happened, sure.
> 
> byt you can find 100 going the other way to every 1 you find she says exists.
> 
> she will ignore the 100 and/or say they deserve it and cry foul on the 1 she finds.
> 
> it's bullshit.



I didn't said that didn't happen, of course it's possible, but I don't think it happened because someone was simply wearing a mask.

Hence "for that reason".

Left always find a detail and blow it out of proportions. When they can't find one, then they lie.

Like this Canadian TURD-eau, who insisted several times that truckers support Nazis because there was one Nazi flag at the event. Then he called everyone who support truckers Nazi, and implied that MPs across the aisle are also Nazis.

But when you look at the details, you'll notice that Nazi flag showed just long enough to get couple of photos, and then disappeared in the hotel where police was being accommodated. It makes you think why would protester go there... either he went there to surrender, or because it was policemen carrying a flag?

That flag gave TURD-eau enough ammunition to invoke war emergency, and martial law in the country.


----------



## iceberg

Ame®icano said:


> I didn't said that didn't happen, of course it's possible, but I don't think it happened because someone was simply wearing a mask.
> 
> Hence "for that reason".
> 
> Left always find a detail and blow it out of proportions. When they can't find one, then they lie.
> 
> Like this Canadian TURD-eau, who insisted several times that truckers support Nazis because there was one Nazi flag at the event. Then he called everyone who support truckers Nazi, and implied that MPs across the aisle are also Nazis.
> 
> But when you look at the details, you'll notice that Nazi flag showed just long enough to get couple of photos, and then disappeared in the hotel where police was being accommodated. It makes you think why would protester go there... either he went there to surrender, or because it was policemen carrying a flag?
> 
> That flag gave TURD-eau enough ammunition to invoke war emergency, and martial law in the country.


yep. they will ignore say the violence in Portland and call authorities evil for trying to maintain law n order. 

now a peaceful protest hits n they all aghast roads are simply blocked. 

bullshit double standards.


----------



## Delldude

Penelope said:


> I also am pretty fine with vaccine mandates.


If they mandated Nembutal, you'd step right up, wouldn't you.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Penelope said:


> The public's health trump the individual health. *Get it.*


What people actually get is that you are one of the least intelligent fascists on this site.

You hate every liberal principle imaginable, but don't know why.


----------



## otto105

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 603495



The former 1-term president just called one of those dictators "genus" can anyone guess which one?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Delldude said:


> If they mandated Nembutal, you'd step right up, wouldn't you.


I support the government mandating immediate sterilization for Penelope. We just don't want those defective genes escaping to endanger the public gene pool.

Our collective well being trumps Penelope's ability to poop out welfare babies with all sorts of different baby daddies.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> Private entities
> Private entities
> Private entities
> The jobs that broadly mandate Covid vaccinations are military and healthcare fields which require other vax as well.  Otherwise it is up to the private employer.
> You mean like pulling masks off of people and yelling in their faces?
> Curious, if they are “harassed all the time” …. How does anyone know they are vaxxed or unvaxed?



  So, you're OK then, with private entities discriminating against people for other irrational reasons, such as race, sex, religion, and so on?


----------



## Delldude

Look......RCMP wants to unfreeze bank accounts......possibly opened a legal can of worms on many fronts.

RCMP working to ‘unfreeze’ protesters’ bank accounts, Ottawa says


----------



## Delldude

Coyote said:


> The jobs that broadly mandate Covid vaccinations are military and healthcare fields which require other vax as well.  Otherwise it is up to the private employer.
> 
> You mean like pulling masks off of people and yelling in their faces?
> 
> Curious, if they are “harassed all the time” …. How does anyone know they are vaxxed or unvaxed?


Military and healthcare fields......aren't those the same groups who put their lives on the line tending to the Covid sick and dying for well over a year without being vaxed?

The fed has a record of anyone vaxed....'show ID' (not for voting though)....imagine if they doxed the unvaxed ID's.


----------



## otto105

Delldude said:


> Look......RCMP wants to unfreeze bank accounts......possibly opened a legal can of worms on many fronts.
> 
> RCMP working to ‘unfreeze’ protesters’ bank accounts, Ottawa says


If they can't pay the fine, don't do the protest time.


----------



## Delldude

otto105 said:


> If they can't pay the fine, don't do the protest time.


You've made a rather rash ASSumption.

Article hasn't one iota on paying fines in it.


----------



## Ame®icano

Can't make this shit up...

Calls own citizens Nazis, freezes their bank accounts, while training Nazis in Ukraine.  

*Far-right extremists in Ukrainian military bragged about Canadian training, report says*
*Canadian Armed Forces providing military training to Ukrainian neo-Nazis*
*Canadian Forces owes it to veterans not to train neo-Nazis, says anti-Semitism group*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Delldude said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also am pretty fine with vaccine mandates.
> 
> 
> 
> If they mandated Nembutal, you'd step right up, wouldn't you.
Click to expand...


  Pay attention to dystopian stories like Brave New World and THX-1138, in which drugs are used to pacify an oppressed people, to keep them happy and compliant.

  See also, the recent, in many cases successful, efforts to legalize and encourage the use of marijuana.

  We're being manipulated, conditioned, to accept the inappropriate use of harmful drugs _“for our own good”_, and to accept them as an element connected with controlling us and depriving us of our freedom and independence.


----------



## Circe

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> More proof that the Left hates freedom and loves tyranny.
> The American Yellow Press is saying the word "freedom" is a white supremist word.


Works for me ------


----------



## Circe

occupied said:


> I am perfectly fine with vaccine mandates, so was nearly everyone else until the right decided that this would be the thing to hang an insurgency on*. So knock yourself out and accept the consequences of defying public health orders.*


Okay.

That's all we really have to say, people:  Okay.

And then act accordingly.


----------



## Coyote

Bob Blaylock said:


> So, you're OK then, with private entities discriminating against people for other irrational reasons, such as race, sex, religion, and so on?


Those are protected under the law and/or Constitution.  Don’t like it?  Get another job.


----------



## Coyote

Delldude said:


> Military and healthcare fields......aren't those the same groups who put their lives on the line tending to the Covid sick and dying for well over a year without being vaxed?
> 
> The fed has a record of anyone vaxed....'show ID' (not for voting though)....imagine if they doxed the unvaxed ID's.




There isn’t a federal database or record of who is or isn’t vaxxed.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> Those are protected under the law and/or Constitution.  Don’t like it?  Get another job.



  Where in the Constitution does it authorize government to establish special protected classes of people to have different protections under the law from discrimination in employment than those who do not fall under those arbitrary protected classes?

  (Hint:  It doesn't.  In fact, the equal protection clause of the Fourteenth Amendment explicitly forbids this.)

  Why is it illegal to discriminate against someone for being a depraved faggot, but not only legal, but actually encouraged or required, to discriminate against someone for refusing to be injected with a dangerous experimental drug?


----------



## Coyote

Bob Blaylock said:


> Where in the Constitution does it authorize government to establish special protected classes of people to have different protections under the law from discrimination in employment than those who do not fall under those arbitrary protected classes?
> 
> (Hint:  It doesn't.  In fact, the equal protection clause of the Fourteenth Amendment explicitly forbids this.)
> 
> Why is it illegal to discriminate against someone for being a depraved faggot, but not only legal, but actually encouraged or required, to discriminate against someone for refusing to be injected with a dangerous experimental drug?


Keep your faggot obsessions to yourself.

If you disagree and feel an uncontrollable need to persecute LGBTQ, racial minorities, religious minorities, then change the laws.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> Keep your faggot obsessions to yourself.
> 
> If you disagree and feel an uncontrollable need to persecute LGBTQ, racial minorities, religious minorities, then change the laws.



  The Constitution is the highest law.

  And the equal protection clause of the Fourteenth Amendment is part of that highest law.

  It is flat-out illegal to enact and enforce laws which prohibit discrimination against some _“protected classes”_ of people, but which allow or even encourage it against other groups against which there is no more rational basis for such discriminations.  If it is illegal to discriminate against someone for being a depraved sexual pervert, then it has to be equally illegal to discriminate against someone for refusing to be used as a test subject in a dangerous medical experiment.

  Of course, you're someone who openly takes the side of faggots and other depraved sexual perverts, so it is pointless trying to discuss morals or ethics with you; other than to bring your moral vapidity to the surface for all to see.


----------



## Delldude

Coyote said:


> There isn’t a federal database or record of who is or isn’t vaxxed.


Duh??



> Every COVID-19 vaccine dose is allocated by the federal government’s Operation Warp Speed, ordered by states and tracked by shipping companies and then hospitals, clinics, long-term care facilities and other vaccination sites. *Systems then track who gets the vaccine and report back to the federal government. *There are also systems in place to log adverse reactions and patient follow-up, too.







Where’s the COVID-19 vaccine? Who’s been vaccinated? Here's how we'll know.


----------

